# Endlich ist es soweit die Beta Key werden verschickt :)



## Newmerlin (5. August 2008)

WoW, ich habe nicht damit gerecht mehr aber doch heute nacht habe ich und meine Freund jeweils ein Beta Key bekommen endlich kann es los gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™
Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando „/bug“, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg: 

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade® versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King™ möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist. 

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King® zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern. 

hier stand der Key 

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit: 

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten. 

Problemlösung: 



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.


----------



## Grebog (5. August 2008)

wayne


----------



## v3n0m (5. August 2008)

Auch einen bekommen wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthhorn (5. August 2008)

me2 ^^
nette ferienbeschäftigung xD


----------



## Hollterdipollter (5. August 2008)

Geht denn bei euch die Anmeldung? Hab heut die gleiche Mail bekommen, aber beim Einloggen kommt stets invalid login


----------



## Newmerlin (5. August 2008)

ich habe sie noch nicht aktiv da mein Sohn wach ist mit 9 monate braucht er viel aufmerksamkeit sobald er schläft gebe ich alles ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightdruide (5. August 2008)

Also alles OK habe auch schon Charakter Kopiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur jetzt updatet er erst mal.


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

wann wurden die mails denn rausgeschickt???? habe die hoffnung das auch noch einer kommt bei mir^^


----------



## Nightdruide (5. August 2008)

Zwische 5 und 7


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

naja dann warte ich halt mal ab vieleicht hab ich glück^^


----------



## Newmerlin (5. August 2008)

Nightdruide schrieb:


> Zwische 5 und 7




jupp zwischen 5-7 uhr


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Bitte überprüft bei solchen E-mail immer den Header. Denn die angezeigte Adresse kann auch gefaked sein.
Ansonnsten wünsche ich den Leute viel Spaß an der Beta und den anderen viel Glück beim nächsten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (5. August 2008)

Hab keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer gibt mir seinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

glaube den wird dir keiner geben^^


----------



## Isalia (5. August 2008)

Juchuu habe auch einen *rumhüpf* 
Mist...hoffe es ist schnell Feierabend!


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

gz kam deiner auch zwischen 5 und 7?


----------



## Trust78 (5. August 2008)

Juhuuu hab auch einen bekommen.
Mist wann ist Feierabend??


----------



## Maraduk (5. August 2008)

meiner kam um 06:42....aber das Downloaden des Beta-Clients dauert wohl so ca. 6 Stunden ^^


----------



## Navidgirnuod (5. August 2008)

natürlich könnte man (und läge damit nicht falsch) sagen ich sei frustiert weil ich schon solange blizzardgames spiele und erneut leer ausging. dennoch spring ich über meinen schatten und beglückwünsche JEDEN zu dieser AUFGABE.

seit euch dessen bewusst, dass ihr eine hohe verantwortung eingeht. IHR übernehmt eine verantwortung für die qualität dessen was ICH und die anderen ohne KEY später spielen werden.

Darum BITTE ich euch inständig die Beta NICHT zu spielen, sondern aktiv Beitrag zur Verbesserung zu leisten, damit das addon am ende das wird was Burning Crusade nie war, der nächste Schritt der WoW Epoche. 

Danke euch *winkt*


----------



## Pante (5. August 2008)

Hallo 
heute morgen um 6.25 sind die ersten wotlk beta keys verschickt worden,hab einen bekommen freu........................


mfg pante


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Auch wenn man sich freut, kann man vorher nach einem bereits offenen Beitrag schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53674


----------



## Schromp (5. August 2008)

Hi Jungs ich hab jetzt auch meinen Key (und fahr erstmal bis zum 10. in Urlaub-.-) und suche ein paar nette Leute die sich mit mir den neuen Content ansehen moechten. Freue mich ueber jede Antwort, ich spiele Melee bzw. Heilschami wobei ich in Northrend lieber Melee waere. Ausruetung usw. in der Signatur.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Werden die eigentlich nochmal verschickt oder nur noch dieses einemal?


----------



## Trust78 (5. August 2008)

Jo meiner kam 6:41 uhr.


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

gz leute !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann warte ich mal fleißig auf meinen ;D


----------



## Isalia (5. August 2008)

Um 07:05 Uhr kam der an lt. meiner Mail


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

hoffe mal das es mehrere auslosungs runden geben wird


----------



## Khyzer (5. August 2008)

Bei uns hat die komplette Gilde heute bekommen, woot!^^


----------



## Tricida (5. August 2008)

OMG ich kanns nit glauben.. DABEI :-)

Account sofort "umgewandelt".. aber das scheint noch n Augenblick zu dauern... sind wohl einige die das parallel machen^^

Fein wär halt wenns schnell geht, dann kann ich während ich arbeiten geh alles runterladen und heut Nachmittag schon losstarten :-)


----------



## DoubleJ (5. August 2008)

GZ an alle die einen bekommen haben. Bin leider ma wieder nicht mit dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, zumindest euch schonmal HF in der Beta


----------



## Hollterdipollter (5. August 2008)

Yeah man, es klappt nun doch ^^ Man sieht sich auf Coldarra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eti123 (5. August 2008)

Am 5. August 2008 05:51:33 kam er bei mir an^^


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Mal ne frage wie meinste das mit am 15 Juli aktiviert also angemeldet oder für einen monat bezahlt?


----------



## Xargoth (5. August 2008)

Meiner kam heut um 4:22 an.
Oh wie ich mich freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja fast wie Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also leuts man sieht sich in der Beta. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightline (5. August 2008)

will auch einên^^ 

naja hab keinen bekommen leider =) 

wünsch euch viel spaß und lasst was hören wie es so ist


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

hat auch jemand einen in den letzten paar minuten bekommen?


----------



## Evain (5. August 2008)

Jaaaaaaa! Ich hab auch einen! :-) 

(kurz vor 8 Uhr bekommen)


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Ich denke ma das die den ganzen tag über beta-keys senden werden ^^


----------



## Spoons (5. August 2008)

Auch einen bekommen ^^ naja schauen wir mal wie es wird


----------



## Tsunayoshi (5. August 2008)

Juhu tatsächlich einen bekommen, mal eben kurz vor Freude auf und ab hüpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (5. August 2008)

Ebenfalls am Start, Mail kam um 07:29. Verdammt ist schwer zu lesen wenn mal grad 5min. wach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (5. August 2008)

Hab auch keinen bekommen. Naja, abwarten, es werden ja noch welche Verlost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Ich halt das nicht aus ! Will auch einen :'(


----------



## Aganor (5. August 2008)

Ich hab zwar noch keinen, aber ich hoffe noch darauf. Ich denke eh das die ganze woche über oder länger beta-keys verschickt werden. Und wenn ich keine Glück habe, dann kann ich immer noch denen die einen haben Spaß wünschen und sie darum bitten aktiv an verbesserungen mit zuarbeiten. Wir wollen doch alle ein gutes Addon!

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerivh (5. August 2008)

3 Jahre WoW...... und wieder keinen Beta Key =( dabei hätte ich mich total gefreut ..... ich GZ denen die einen haben lasst mal was hören.


----------



## Lorthan (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab den ganzen tag mein outlook laufen und warte auf eine info von wegen "mail von Blizzard"
aber erstmal *GZ* an alle die einen haben...


----------



## Winn (5. August 2008)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuu ich darf auch einen mein eigen nennen =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti32 (5. August 2008)

habe auch keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manorus (5. August 2008)

scheiße....ich hab zwar einen bekommen, kann den acc aber nich ubgraiden i-wie Oô
da steht immer ungültiger Login =(

Edith sagt: es hat doch endlich geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so, jetzt nur noch patchen dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gedownloadet hab ich das schonmal xD


----------



## Nerivh (5. August 2008)

KAnn das sein das die die keinen haben jetz auch ununterbrochen ihr email postfach aktualisieren..?


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

also ich ja^^


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Mach ich schon die ganze zeit xD


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

kotzt nur an das nie ne neue email kommt^^


----------



## Manowar (5. August 2008)

Bäääh...ich hocke auf der Arbeit und kann meine Emails hier nicht nachgucken..


----------



## m0rg0th (5. August 2008)

Ich hab (noch) keinen bekommen ... aber gz an alle die einen haben und testet das Spiel gut, wenn nach Release noch Bugs drin sind, seid IHR schuld =P


----------



## Basti32 (5. August 2008)

LOL bei ebay verticken welche die keys für ca 400€


----------



## Aribef (5. August 2008)

Jo ich habe auch einen bekommen muha... todesritter ich komme *freundin in der küche einschließ*


----------



## El_Muchacho (5. August 2008)

habe auch einen bekommen, yeeehaaaaaa!


----------



## Curentix (5. August 2008)

Jo, ich hab auch einen, und um die Fragen zu beantworten: Mein Live-Account ist seit knapp 2 Monaten deaktiviert. Hab mich trotzdem per Opt-In angemeldet und bekommen. 

Man muss also seinen Live Account net aktiv haben.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (5. August 2008)

wie...beschränkt muß man sein um einen betakey für 400 euro zu kaufen? o.O
Aber mein Betakey ist leider irgendwie verloren gegangen und nicht in meinem Postfach angekommen. :O


----------



## haargel (5. August 2008)

in der Mail steht dass man über einen Account verfügen muss, der seit dem 15. Juli oder früher aktiviert worden ist. Kann es sein das alle die einen bekommen haben diese Kriterie erfüllen?

Ich verlänger von Monat zu Monat immer per T-Online  ... Immer an dem Tag an dem mein Account automatisch eingefroren wird. Mein Account war also schon vor dem 15. Juli aktiv, wurde aber am 21. eingefroren und sofort wieder verlängert.

Heißt das jetzt dass ich keinen bekomme weil ich über T-Online verlänger ?!?!

Weil ich meine wenn der eine da sagt das seine ganze Gilde einen bekommen hat ist das echt ein sehr großer Zufall...

Ich bin traurig wünsche aber allen Glücklichen viel Spaß an den Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerivh (5. August 2008)

Also auf meinem Server haben auch viele einen Key.

Es macht mich sehr fertig aber ich glaube wir sollten uns keine Hoffnungen mehr machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich glaube die ausgelosten Keys wurden heute Nacht an alle User verschickt und wir ( ich und die die keinen haben) sind leider nicht dabei =(


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch einen bekommen, aber bei mir steht immer Ungültiger login. Meine anfängliche Freude weicht langsam Frust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiinny (5. August 2008)

Aribef schrieb:


> Jo ich habe auch einen bekommen muha... todesritter ich komme *freundin in der küche einschließ*




Ja stell dir mal vor sie erkundet mit ihrem Level 30 Mage Northrend ...^^


----------



## KennyKiller (5. August 2008)

JAAAAAAAAA GEEEEEEEEEEEEIL GEEEIL!!!!! MAAan ICH HAB EINEN JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Tralloria (5. August 2008)

mir geht es wie Sphärenwanderer - seit ca. 20 min andauernd invalid login 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das Ding überlastet oder isses doch eine Phishing-Seite? (Wollte erst die Email löschen, hab aber dann den Thread hier gesehn unds darum doch probiert)


----------



## Uzghul (5. August 2008)

Juhu,

ich hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu. 
allen anderen drück ich die Daumen, dass sie auch noch einen bekommen.

lg
uzi


----------



## Keksemacher (5. August 2008)

Hoffentlich werden heut noch welche verschickt,sonst dreh ich durch...


----------



## KennyKiller (5. August 2008)

Sphärenwanderer schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen bekommen, aber bei mir steht immer Ungültiger login. Meine anfängliche Freude weicht langsam Frust
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol bei mir auch konnte den key einlösen aber jetzt steh ich hier und nix gehen!!
edit: ich habs da wo in wow email steht einfach account namen eingeben dann funzt alles!


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

hab auch einen ist das aber auch real 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? weil es istr zu schön um es zu glauben DDDDD


----------



## haargel (5. August 2008)

Hat Jemand von Euch seinen Key noch nach 8:00 oder 09:00 Uhr bekommen? .. Und sind Eure Account seit dem 15. Juli oder früher ununterbrochen aktiv?


----------



## Brausewolf (5. August 2008)

Irgendwie klappt das nicht hab zwar erfolgreich nen upgrade vom account gemacht aber sobald ich den client runterladen will oder nen char kopieren oder irgendwas anderes kommt immer falscher loginname oder falsches passwort jemand ne ahnung was da los ist?


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

ja mein account war ununterbrochen aktiv^^


----------



## Uzghul (5. August 2008)

He Leute, 

ich hab mal ne Frage.
Ich habe zwei Accounts und habe glücklicherweise nun zwei Beta-Keys erhalten.
Einen möchte ich natürlich für mich nutzen aber den anderen würde ich gerne einem Kumpel schenken.
Jetzt meine Frage, ist dies erlaubt? Und ist dies überhaupt möglich? Oder sind die Beta-Keys irgendwie an den speziellen Account gebunden. Also könnte mein Kumpel den zweiten Beta-Key mit seinem Acc aktivieren oder müsste er ihn mit meinem zweiten Acc aktivieren?

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Ach ja, noch zur Info.
Der eine Acc läuft ununterbrochen seit Release von Wow.
Der andere Acc ist erst seit April 2008 aktiv und trotzdem habe ich einen Key erhalten. 
Also Hoffnung für alle die noch net so lange dabei sind.

lg
Uzi


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

na toll, ich hatte ne Riadpause eingelegt und am 23. ersteinmal aufgehöhrt.
gestern hab ich dann meinen acc wieder reaktiviert....wenn das jetzt bedeutet ich bekomme keinen...ou man^^

aber gz an die glücklichen^^


----------



## Mikbune (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na dann mal Glückwunsch euch allen. 
Dann wird wohl bis morgen früh meine F5 Taste Glühen 

Sollt auch das nix bringen, außer eine Neue Tasta ... postet mal eure Erfahrungen und vll ein paar Bilder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Mikbune




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (5. August 2008)

haargel schrieb:


> in der Mail steht dass man über einen Account verfügen muss, der seit dem 15. Juli oder früher aktiviert worden ist.


Dann halten die sich nicht an ihren eigenen Wort. Weil wie gesagt mein Acc. seit 2 Monaten schon inaktiv ist, und der Key trotzdem kam.


----------



## Nerivh (5. August 2008)

Uzghul schrieb:


> He Leute,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage.
> Ich habe zwei Accounts und habe glücklicherweise nun zwei Beta-Keys erhalten.
> ...






ach du scheiße hasst du ein glücj :´( jo sollte eig gehen wenn der auch über ebay von einigen verkauft wird kannse ihn weitergeben


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Dann halten die sich nicht an ihren eigenen Wort. Weil wie gesagt mein Acc. seit 2 Monaten schon inaktiv ist, und der Key trotzdem kam.


na dann hoff ich mal das beste^^


----------



## haargel (5. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Dann halten die sich nicht an ihren eigenen Wort. Weil wie gesagt mein Acc. seit 2 Monaten schon inaktiv ist, und der Key trotzdem kam.



das lässt mich dann noch hoffen ;D


----------



## böseee (5. August 2008)

JETZT wo mein ach so toller pc schrott is wegen crysis auf graphic LOW krieg ich nen key


----------



## Mikbune (5. August 2008)

Ich denke Blizzard ist schlau (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )  und bindet die Key's an die Accounts, schließlich meldet man es ich auch mit eben diesem Acc zur Verlosung an ...

Also Ebay Kay's sinnd dann wohl ein teurer Fake  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Mikbune




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SueySite (5. August 2008)

Servus, 

ich habe heut auch eine email mit Beta Einladung bekommen. Da ich mir in der Vergangenheit schon 2-3 mal nen Keylogger eingefangen habe bin ich nun total verunsichert. Sieht die Erweiterungsseite tatsächlich so aus?

 [attachment=4117:beta.GIF]


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

Mikbune schrieb:


> Ich denke Blizzard ist schlau (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


die hatten schon im vorfeld gesagt, dass die keys NICHT an die accs geunden sind


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> JETZT wo mein ach so toller pc schrott is wegen crysis auf graphic LOW krieg ich nen key NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> EEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
> I
> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> ...


Dann schenk ihn doch mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xd


----------



## Isalia (5. August 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe heut auch eine email mit Beta Einladung bekommen. Da ich mir in der Vergangenheit schon 2-3 mal nen Keylogger eingefangen habe bin ich nun total verunsichert. Sieht die Erweiterungsseite tatsächlich so aus?
> 
> [attachment=4117:beta.GIF]




Ja schaut sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (5. August 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe heut auch eine email mit Beta Einladung bekommen. Da ich mir in der Vergangenheit schon 2-3 mal nen Keylogger eingefangen habe bin ich nun total verunsichert. Sieht die Erweiterungsseite tatsächlich so aus?
> 
> [attachment=4117:beta.GIF]


Hab selbst keinen Key bekommen, aber die Seite sieht meiner Meinung nach schon sehr echt aus ...


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

Ja mein acc ist freigeschalten und charakter wird auch kopiert nur noch clienten downloaden!! bin schon bei 3 % xD


----------



## Dive-Master (5. August 2008)

habe sogar auf meine beiden accounts ein key bekommen ^^. meine frau und ich werden jetzt erstmal schön ein paar tests starten ^^. alle viel fun beim testen und bugs reporten.

ach ja, und nein die key´s sind nicht account bezogen. erst nach der eingabe im account

und die seite ist echt. musst du einfach nur bei denic nachshcauen auf wen die seite zugelassen ist ^^.


----------



## Bäriderbär (5. August 2008)

hab schon viele gesehen die haben nichtmal nen 55er und haben nen key bekommen.... ist doch echt shice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SueySite (5. August 2008)

ich vertrau euch dann mal ^^. Entweder man sieht sich in ein paar Stunden auf dem Testrealm, oder das war ne riesengroß angelegte Datenklau Geschichte *lol*


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

inn  ein paar stunden XD? bei mir dauert der download noch sicher 7 stunden :< blöde internet geschwindigkeit ;/


----------



## Pàscal1 (5. August 2008)

Wenn mein Acc zu der Zeit, als die Keys verschickt wurden nicht aktiv war (d.h. nicht bezahlt), hat ich wohl auch keine Chance einen zu bekommen, oder?


----------



## Herteitr (5. August 2008)

schon irgendwie frustrierend wenn man als Kunde "der ersten Stunde" mit 3 Accs keinen key bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

kann sein^^ doch tröstet es euch wenn wir videos von wotlk drehen ;D?


----------



## Dive-Master (5. August 2008)

genau, steht ausdrücklich in der email drin du must ein account haben der vor dem 15.juli 2008 erstellt wurde und aktiv ist !


----------



## wowhunter (5. August 2008)

ich hab auch einen jeah =D


----------



## Mace (5. August 2008)

ich hab tatsächlich einen bekommen =)


----------



## Keksemacher (5. August 2008)

ist bei einem von euch die email nach 8:30 oder so eingetroffen????


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

mich würde mal wieder die zeit interssieren wan i9hr die mail bekommen habt


----------



## Leschko (5. August 2008)

scheiße es ist jetzt 9:34 und hab keinen key bekommen....


----------



## Kronis (5. August 2008)

Hatte gerade das hier in meinem Emailfach : 

Wrath of the Lich King? beta test

You have been selected to participate in the beta test of World of Warcraft?: Wrath of the Lich King?. Welcome!

In the beta test you will get an opportunity to play the new Northrend continent, the Death Knight hero class, and character levels above 70. We look forward to your feedback on the overall experience, including quests, monsters, zones, aesthetics, and more. We would also appreciate reports on any bugs you may encounter. These can be logged using the /bug command explained below.

Getting started:

In order to participate in the beta test, you must upgrade an existing retail account which has been upgraded with The Burning Crusade?, allowing you to connect to the Wrath of the Lich King? test realms. The World of Warcraft?: The Burning Crusade? game client that you use must be patched up to version 2.4.2 or later in order to install the beta test client.

Go to http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion to download the installer, and copy character(s) to our test realms.

Please be prepared to enter the current retail World of Warcraft account name and password you use, and the appropriate beta code listed below to authenticate your eligibility to connect to the Wrath of the Lich King test realms. To participate in the beta tests, you must have a valid retail World of Warcraft account active and in good standing as of July 15, 2008.

Below is a beta code that will allow you to upgrade the Account you use to play World of Warcraft?: The Burning Crusade?. Each beta code can be used only once to upgrade an active retail World of Warcraft? account.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Please retain this email for your records.  If you experience any issues creating or accessing the temporary Blizzard Account, please email Billing Support at wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Sending us feedback:

Typing /bug in chat will open an error reporting interface, and we encourage you to use it any time you encounter a problem or want to send us a suggestion.

Troubleshooting:



If you experience any difficulties installing the beta game client, or have problems connecting to the test servers, please contact Technical Support either by posting on the appropriate forum at http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com or by email at wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. Please remember that this software is still undergoing development, so any in-game issues should be reported using the /bug feature.







Bêta test de Wrath of the Lich King?

Vous avez été sélectionné pour participer au Bêta test de World of Warcraft? : Wrath of the Lich King?. Bienvenue !

Dans ce Bêta test, vous aurez l?occasion d?explorer le nouveau continent de Norfendre, de jouer la classe de Chevalier de la mort, et de monter vos personnages à un niveau supérieur à 70. Nous attendons avec impatience vos réactions sur l?expérience générale, les quêtes, les monstres, les zones, l?esthétique, etc. Nous apprécierions également si vous pouviez relever les bugs que vous rencontrerez. Ils peuvent être signalés en utilisant la commande /bug expliquée plus bas.

Commencer à jouer :

Pour participer au Bêta test, vous devez mettre à jour un compte existant et qui contient déjà l?extension The Burning Crusade? ; vous pourrez ainsi vous connecter aux royaumes de test de Wrath of the Lich King?. Le client de jeu que vous utilisez a besoin de la version 2.4.2 ou supérieure de World of Warcraft? : The Burning Crusade? afin de pouvoir installer le client du Bêta test.

Pour télécharger le programme d?installation et copier un ou plusieurs personnages dans nos royaumes de test, rendez-vous à l?adresse suivante : http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion

Vous devrez fournir les informations de votre compte World of Warcraft et le mot de passe que vous utilisez, ainsi que le code Bêta correct indiqué ci-dessous pour authentifier votre autorisation de connexion aux serveurs de test de Wrath of the Lich King. Pour participer au Bêta test, vous devez avoir un compte World of Warcraft valide et actif au 15 juillet 2008.

Vous trouverez ci-dessous un code Bêta qui vous permettra de mettre à jour votre compte World of Warcraft? : The Burning Crusade?. Chaque code Bêta ne peut être utilisé qu?une fois pour mettre à jour un seul compte World of Warcraft? actif.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Veuillez conserver cet e-mail pour information. Si vous rencontrez des problèmes en créant ou en accédant au compte Blizzard temporaire, veuillez envoyer un e-mail au service d?assistance technique, Comptes et sécurité, à l?adresse suivante : wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com

Nous envoyer vous commentaires :

Si vous entrez /bug dans la ligne de discussion, vous ouvrez une interface de signalement d?erreur. Nous vous encourageons fortement à l?utiliser si vous rencontrez un problème ou si vous souhaitez nous faire une suggestion.

Assistance technique :



Si vous rencontrez des problèmes lors de l?installation du client de jeu Bêta ou pour vous connecter aux serveurs de test, veuillez contacter l?assistance technique en postant dans le forum suivant : http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com ou en envoyant un e-mail à :

wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. Souvenez-vous que ce logiciel est en cours de développement, donc tout problème rencontré en jeu devrait être signalé en utilisant la commande /bug.









Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King?

Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft?: Wrath of the Lich King?. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando ?/bug?, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg:

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade? versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King? möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft?: The Burning Crusade? muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist.

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft?: Wrath of the Lich King? zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"?-Account zu erweitern.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit:

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten.

Problemlösung:



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.









Prueba beta de Wrath of the Lich King?

Has sido seleccionado para participar en la prueba beta de World of Warcraft?: Wrath of the Lich King?. ?Bienvenido!

En la prueba beta tendrás la oportunidad de jugar en el nuevo continente de Rasganorte, con la nueva clase héroe de caballero de la Muerte y niveles de personajes superiores al 70. Esperamos tu respuesta sobre la experiencia en general, incluyendo misiones, monstruos, zonas, estética, etc. También agradecemos los informes sobre cualquier error que hayas podido encontrar, que pueden registrarse mediante el uso del comando /bug que explicamos a continuación.

Preparativos:

Para participar en la prueba beta, tienes que actualizar una cuenta comercial existente que haya sido actualizada a The Burning Crusade? y te permita conectarte a los reinos de prueba de Wrath of the Lich King?. El cliente de juego de World of Warcraft?: The Burning Crusade? que utilices debe estar actualizado hasta la versión 2.4.2 o posterior para poder instalar el último cliente de prueba beta.

Dirígete a http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion para descargar el Asistente de instalación y copia el/los personaje/s en nuestros reinos de prueba.

Ten a mano el nombre y la contraseña de tu cuenta comercial vigente de World of Warcraft que usas y el código beta que corresponda del listado aquí abajo para acceder a los servidores de pruebas de Wrath of the Lich King. Para participar en esta prueba beta, debes tener una cuenta comercial válida, activa y en buenas condiciones a 15 de julio de 2008.

Más abajo encontrarás un código beta que te permitirá actualizar la cuenta que usas para jugar a World of Warcraft?: The Burning Crusade?. Cada código beta solo podrá utilizarse una vez para actualizar una cuenta de World of Warcraft? comercial activa.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Conserva este correo electrónico. Si te surgen problemas a la hora de crear o acceder a una cuenta Blizzard temporal, envía un correo electrónico al Servicio de Facturación y Cuentas a la siguiente dirección: wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.





Envíanos tus comentarios:



Si escribes /bug en el chat se abrirá una interfaz para informar de errores. Te animamos a usarla cada vez que te encuentres con un problema o desees enviarnos una sugerencia.



Solución de problemas:



Si te surge cualquier dificultad a la hora de instalar la cliente de juego beta o tienes problemas a la hora de conectarte a los servidores de pruebas, ponte en contacto con el servicio de Asistencia técnica. Podrás hacerlo dejando un mensaje en el foro correspondiente en http://beta.wow-europe.com/, o bien, enviando un correo electrónico a la siguiente dirección:

wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. Recuerda que este software aún está en desarrollo, por lo que debería informarse de cualquier problema en el juego utilizando el comando /bug.


----------



## Dive-Master (5. August 2008)

genau um 7.33 uhr bei mir und meiner frau ^^


----------



## essey (5. August 2008)

Beta-Keys wurden verschickt. Es wurde auch ein Bild von der Login-Seite in dem Thread hier gepostet. Vergleich doch einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GZ zum Key

&#8364;: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53674


----------



## Fenyah (5. August 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> ist bei einem von euch die email nach 8:30 oder so eingetroffen????


 
06:09 kam meiner *freu*


----------



## Tralloria (5. August 2008)

Huhu, an die, die außer mir auch den invalid login hatten - bei mir lag es daran, dass ich versucht habe, auf der US-beta Seite einzuloggen, kaum hab ich die EU-Seite genommen, hats geklappt! (Tipp kam ausm Wotlk-Forum)
Viel Erfolg weiterhin :-)
LG
Tralloria


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

viel mehr threads gehören aufgemacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknightz (5. August 2008)

Also ich hätte den key ja nicht hier so offen reingeschrieben^^


----------



## RaDon27 (5. August 2008)

05.08.08 06:18:22 Uhr 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jubeljubelfreufreu xD


----------



## RothN (5. August 2008)

lol die realmlist.wtf datei fehlt bei mir

kann mir wer den inhalt hier ins forum oder per pm posten?

hab grad auch einen bekommen^^


----------



## Titzia (5. August 2008)

Sind echt, GZ 

Habe auch Glück gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schon erweitert


----------



## trinkhalm (5. August 2008)

Ich bekomme immer beim Upgrade 


	Ungültiger Login. 


Plx Help :<


----------



## Mikbune (5. August 2008)

Ich kann und würde dir das nicht schicken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (5. August 2008)

Hmm... Ich hab leider auch keinen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die jetzt das Vergnügen haben, die Beta zu spielen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerXisB (5. August 2008)

HAAHAAA!!! ^^ WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN!! xD ich hab zu erst auch gedacht OHHH MAAAANN scheiß lucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... xD ann guck ich post nacht und BAAAMMM beata Key GEIIILLL xD nur dumm das ich arbeiten muss -.- rofl


----------



## Shonju (5. August 2008)

*freu* Auch einen bekommen hab. Und das obwohl ich DAMIT ja gar nich gerechnet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 05.08.08 05:45:07 Uhr  kam se bei mir an.


----------



## wowhunter (5. August 2008)

Basti32 schrieb:


> LOL bei ebay verticken welche die keys für ca 400€




lol in ein zwei monaten bekommste lvl 80 für 40 €^^


----------



## RothN (5. August 2008)

google.de klärt..

hab schon wegen der realmlist =)


----------



## wowhunter (5. August 2008)

GZ ist nen invite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat ca die hälfte aller buffed user bekommen glaub ich^^


----------



## Kronis (5. August 2008)

irgendwie sieht das nicht echt aus


----------



## Fridix (5. August 2008)

juhu hab auch ein bekommen leider dauert das downloaden ziehmlich lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Es werden noch beta-keys verschickt keine sorge das könnte aber noch so eine woche dauern


----------



## sanuk (5. August 2008)

Ich habe schon fast gedacht jeder hätte einen bekommen ........ Habe bei 2 Accounts 2 key's bekommen xD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nur timing ist Müll...... Hatte jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub und sitze ab heute wieder im Büro .....


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

hab meinen beta key um 6:25 bekommen :< da hab ich noch gepennt aber ich uwsste nachm aufstehen heute kommt was besondere s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

woher hast die info?^^


----------



## Tomtek (5. August 2008)

Maan hier sind soviele die einen Key bekommen haben alleine nur im Buffed forum nur nich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (5. August 2008)

PaladinH8ter schrieb:


> Es werden noch beta-keys verschickt keine sorge das könnte aber noch so eine woche dauern


Woher weißte das???


----------



## Elcyrion (5. August 2008)

Meiner kam schon gestern um halb 10 rein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichtot71 (5. August 2008)

LOL ich hab meine account genau am 15 reaktiviert bekom ich jetzt einen ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

lipovitan schrieb:


> woher hast die info?^^


WoW-Europe Forum ^^


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2008)

Hab keinen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/weinen .../afk 

LG Nebola und GZ an alle Glücklichen


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

thx^^


----------



## m0rg0th (5. August 2008)

Doch, das ist echt ... vergleich doch mal mit anderen Posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (5. August 2008)

Grebog schrieb:


> wayne




neidisch?

ich hab keinen bekommen =(

aber GZ =)


----------



## Kronis (5. August 2008)

da ich so dumm war den key hier zu posten ist er leider schon benutzt


----------



## Mab773 (5. August 2008)

PaladinH8ter schrieb:


> Es werden noch beta-keys verschickt keine sorge das könnte aber noch so eine woche dauern


gut, dann kann ich ja noch hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (5. August 2008)

könnt ihr pls aufhören euch das down zu loaden? das dauert ja ewig wenn alle an der strippe hängen =D


----------



## Bjarni (5. August 2008)

Ich habe auch keinen bekommen, naja WoW und BC Beta hatte ich ja schon.

Ich wünsche allen viel spaß in der Beta, und schreibt immer fleißig die Bug Reports an Blizz damit wir alle in ein paar Monaten ein vernünftiges Lick King daddeln können.


----------



## Trisher (5. August 2008)

Na dann HF beim Bugs bekämpfen.

Ich habe keinen und brauch auch keinen, hab WOW Beta und BC beta gezockt. Ich hab besonders bei der BC beta nicht weit gezockt, weil bei mir immer im hinterkopf war, naja wenn bc anfängt, ist das alles wieder weg. also freut euch die 3-5 monate, danach ist eh alles wieder weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so den Todesritter mal antesten würde ich schon mal bei gelegenheit....


----------



## Mab773 (5. August 2008)

Uzghul schrieb:


> He Leute,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage.
> Ich habe zwei Accounts und habe glücklicherweise nun zwei Beta-Keys erhalten.
> ...


F: Wenn ich für einen Account eine Betaeinladung erhalte, kann ich sie stattdessen für einen anderen Account verwenden?
A: Ja, du kannst die Betaeinladung auf einem von dir ausgewählten Account nutzen. 
Quelle


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2008)

Hab da mal ne Frage nachdem so ne Beta Key Welle raus geht, muss ich mich dann in der Account verwaltung,
nochmal neu für die Verlosung Anmelden oder zählt das solange bis keine Beta Keys mehr raus gehen ?

LG Nebola


----------



## Anduris (5. August 2008)

Och mano ich will auch unbedingt einen!
Gebt mir doch bite einen! :-(


----------



## Xiena (5. August 2008)

krass wieviele einen kriegen xD glaube mehr als 50% haben einen gekriegt von denen die hier schreiben


bin auch leer ausgegangen.


----------



## RothN (5. August 2008)

Kronis schrieb:


> da ich so dumm war den key hier zu posten ist er leider schon benutzt



lol warum schreibste den auch?


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

hab es voll verpaßt, mich anzumelden für die Beta  *sich selbst eine klatsch*

Kommt da nochmal eine zweite Welle an Beta Keys oder hat sich das jetzt erledigt bis zum Release ?


----------



## vikitori (5. August 2008)

IIIIIIIIIICHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBB EEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNN KEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Keksemacher (5. August 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage nachdem so ne Beta Key Welle raus geht, muss ich mich dann in der Account verwaltung,
> nochmal neu für die Verlosung Anmelden oder zählt das solange bis keine Beta Keys mehr raus gehen ?
> 
> LG Nebola


geht nicht mehr du kannst dich nur einmal anmelden wenn du ein bekommst gehts nicht mehr wenn du jedoch kein bekommst haste immer noch die chance einen zu bekommen


----------



## Huntêr1982 (5. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     *freu*

GZ an alle die einen bekommen haben oder noch bekommen werden ich drück euch die daumen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayano (5. August 2008)

Wie wahnsinnig gern ich einen hätte :>


----------



## wowhunter (5. August 2008)

wie lange brauch denn der bei euch um das down zu loaden? bei mir sinds 5-7 h =(


----------



## Firemen92 (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habs net geglaubt aber ich kann auch mitmachen, hab auch eine e-mail bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntêr1982 (5. August 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> wie lange brauch denn der bei euch um das down zu loaden? bei mir sinds 5-7 h =(




bei mir auch, und das mit ner 16000er leitung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (5. August 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> wie lange brauch denn der bei euch um das down zu loaden? bei mir sinds 5-7 h =(


Bei mir sind's noch 2 ... hoffe mal das stimmt und es dauert nicht doch noch länger ... (bin bei 20%)


----------



## indi92 (5. August 2008)

hab auch einen^^
aber der downlaod is so laaahm


----------



## Xiena (5. August 2008)

*heul* 
will mir wer einen abgeben^^


----------



## Ascor (5. August 2008)

Schon komisch da so viele Leute nen Beta Key bekommen haben und wieder zig Angebote auf Ebay zu finden sind, ich bin auch leer ausgegangen.Und ich will den Content wirklich testen und es gibt so viele Leute die 0 machen.

*grummel*


----------



## KaNx (5. August 2008)

Hi Leute ..

ich habe mal eine Frage an alle .. die einen Beta Key haben.
Ohne es persönlich zu nehmen .. wie alt seid ihr???
Ich habe die vermutung, dass ALLE volljährigen ... oder nahezu alle einen gekriegt haben und alle minderjährigen nicht. Wahrscheinlich denkt Blizzard, dass wiir nicht so viel Verantwortung übernehmen können !!! ...
Wenn das so ist finde ich, SAUERREI.

Also wäre cool für Meinungen und Antworten


----------



## haargel (5. August 2008)

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier im Forum noch ein nettes Wesen welches mir einen seiner 2 Accounts schenkt, da eBay doch einfach zu schade ist. 

Teilt Euer Glück mit den weniger Beglückten!!

Los spielt Robin Hood ;D


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Meint ihr es kommen noch mehr?


----------



## assist69 (5. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen nur leider bin ich erst lvl. 43. ich dachte ich würds noch schaffen bis lvl. 55 naja muss ich halt noch ein bisschen gas geben.


----------



## Shonju (5. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> Hi Leute ..
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an alle .. die einen Beta Key haben.
> Ohne es persönlich zu nehmen .. wie alt seid ihr???
> ...


Ich bin nicht volljährig, stehe nur kurz davor. Habe auch einen, von daher denke ich mal nicht, dass dies so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoW-Zocker (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch keinen bekommen aber wünsch euch noch viel fun in der Beta...was ich unfähr find wenns leute bekommen die es nicht nutzen können weil sie unter lvl 55 bzw 70 sind-,-


----------



## Rapdef723 (5. August 2008)

Shonju schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht volljährig, stehe nur kurz davor. Habe auch einen, von daher denke ich mal nicht, dass dies so ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja also ich denk es werden keine mehr verschickt, zumindest heute ;-) Da ich nix von zwischen 9 und 1 gehört hab.


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> Hi Leute ..
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage an alle .. die einen Beta Key haben.
> Ohne es persönlich zu nehmen .. wie alt seid ihr???
> ...



totaler quark

1. ich bin 19 und bekam keinen
2. unser gildenmaskottchen (13) bekam´einen...


merkste was? ; )


----------



## KaNx (5. August 2008)

du musst mich nicht gleich so anmachen .. 
es war eine Vermutung !!! UND?
ist ja ok wenn ihr mir das Gegenteil beweist ... aber es geht auch freudnlich!
jeder darf doch Vermutungen haben


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Denkt ihr echt das warn schon Alle einladungen? oO


----------



## Pisaklon (5. August 2008)

Ich fand folgendes in meinem Email Briefkasten und weiß nicht obs ne Fishing Mail ist oder nen Original. Hab halt Angst vor nem Accounthack, weils mir vor paar Wochen passiert ist. Mich macht ein Textteil misstrauisch:


> "Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten."


Ich hab mal folgend den deutschen Teil der Email angehängt.(war auch in anderen Sprachen mit geschrieben)




> Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™
> 
> Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!
> 
> ...




Würde mich auf Resonanz freuen, am Besten Leute, die schon in der Beta unterwegs sind.....


Danke und gruß Lars


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

man verdammt

ja es ist eine ECHTE EMAIL VON BLIZZARD !!

also gogogo 
das ist heute der 145980953 thread !


----------



## fripon (5. August 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Ich habe es nicht für möglichgehalten habe aber auch nen KEY bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wts für 500€


----------



## Nightline (5. August 2008)

glückwunsch wieder einer der das forum nicht liest und/oder nicht weiß was die sufu ist


----------



## Happening (5. August 2008)

Was ich wirklich schade finde ist, dass sich viele nur anmelden um einfach dabei zu sein und die Beta zu spielen, und dann damit anzugeben oder sowas. Ich hoffe mal, dass viele von denen die jetzt nen Key bekommen haben, auch wirklich testen und Rückmeldungen geben, Bugs reporten, Verbesserungsvorschläge senden etc. sonst wärs wirklich schade drum...


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. August 2008)

Fragen:
1.) Hast du dich für den Beta Key angemeldet?
2.) Wurde die E-Mail an die Adresse verschickt welche du bei Blizz angegeben hast?

Beantwortest du beides mit ja, siehts schon mal gut aus.

Tippe dann manuell die Zieladresse 

http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion

in den Browser. Dann bist du auf ner https Seite von Blizzard und kannst den Code eingeben. Viel Spaß bei der BETA.

PS: Da diese E-Mail schon zig tausendmal in den Foren war wurde sie auch als Vorlage für Fake Mails verwendet. Also nie den Link anklicken, immer die Adresse manuell eingeben. Nur zur Sicherheit.


----------



## gismo1voss (5. August 2008)

Will auch einen.


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich schade finde ist, dass sich viele nur anmelden um einfach dabei zu sein und die Beta zu spielen, und dann damit anzugeben oder sowas. Ich hoffe mal, dass viele von denen die jetzt nen Key bekommen haben, auch wirklich testen und Rückmeldungen geben, Bugs reporten, Verbesserungsvorschläge senden etc. sonst wärs wirklich schade drum...


/sign den 3/4 der leute machen das.. sie Reporten oder rückmelden NICHTS


----------



## Smaiki (5. August 2008)

schade, dachte, du schreibst den key mit auf^^

hab noch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Denkt ihr echt das warn schon Alle einladungen? oO



Warum liest ihr nicht erstmal die anderen Beiträge.. Das wurde in den vorherigen Seiten shcon 100 Mal diskutiert.. Nochmal zum mitschreiben: nein, das war wohl nicht die letzte Welle, kannst noch auf nen key hoffen..


----------



## Tsorro (5. August 2008)

ach scheisse ich hab keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascor (5. August 2008)

Wer nen Beta Key hat und ihn nicht brauch kann mir ja ne PN schicken den rest kann man klären :-)


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Warum liest ihr nicht erstmal die anderen Beiträge.. Das wurde in den vorherigen Seiten shcon 100 Mal diskutiert.. Nochmal zum mitschreiben: nein, das war wohl nicht die letzte Welle, kannst noch auf nen key hoffen..



Sorry, habe das wohl übersehen, aber danke


----------



## Thorat (5. August 2008)

Grebog schrieb:


> wayne


Mich!

Ok... Ich gehe langsam auf mein E-Mail Postfach...
WAAAAAAAAAHH!!!! ICH HAB EINE!!!!!
OMG OMG OMG OMG 
Ihr wisst gar nicht wie ich mich freue zomfg


kann jetzt nix schreiben omg omg


----------



## XerXisB (5. August 2008)

hmm irgendwie wenn ich key und acc. name plus pw eingebe sagt er "ungültig" oO und der link von dem ganzen deutschen gesabbel geht nicht ... nur der von dem englishen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll ich nun tun?

kann mir wer den richtigen link schicken wo man sich anmelden muss mit dem key + acc.name + pw? thx


----------



## Pisaklon (5. August 2008)

BURNER!!!!!!!!!! Ja sehr geil, lade schon den client runter^^. Man sieht sich in Wrath:-). Danke an die Antworten...


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (5. August 2008)

mein acc is inaktiv deshalb hab ich keinen bekoimmen aber respekt das du NICHT SO DUMM WIE ANDERE bist und deinen key versteckt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 respekt


----------



## Ghorok (5. August 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> natürlich könnte man (und läge damit nicht falsch) sagen ich sei frustiert weil ich schon solange blizzardgames spiele und erneut leer ausging. dennoch spring ich über meinen schatten und beglückwünsche JEDEN zu dieser AUFGABE.
> 
> seit euch dessen bewusst, dass ihr eine hohe verantwortung eingeht. IHR übernehmt eine verantwortung für die qualität dessen was ICH und die anderen ohne KEY später spielen werden.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es! Denkt immer daran!

Achja, will auch einen! :>


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> du musst mich nicht gleich so anmachen ..
> es war eine Vermutung !!! UND?
> ist ja ok wenn ihr mir das Gegenteil beweist ... aber es geht auch freudnlich!
> jeder darf doch Vermutungen haben



du reagierst ein wenig überhitzt, kann das sein?

lies dir nochma den beitrag durch...
ich hab dich mit keinem wort angegriffen und hatte das auch nicht vor.

einfach ma ne runde chillen ; )


----------



## KaNx (5. August 2008)

ich habe das aber so interpretiert


----------



## Mace (5. August 2008)

kann mir jemand die realmlist sagen? meine ist aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht bei der installation mit drin gewesen und reapir funkt nicht Oo


----------



## Thomas J. (5. August 2008)

hi, falls jemand einen key hat aber keinen 70, so würde ich anbieten, meinen acc upzugraden und der person gestatten auf meinem beta-acc zu zocken (wann immer sie will)^^


----------



## Lothier (5. August 2008)

Hab auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

KaNx schrieb:


> ich habe das aber so interpretiert



made my day^^


----------



## Aklash (5. August 2008)

XerXisB schrieb:


> hmm irgendwie wenn ich key und acc. name plus pw eingebe sagt er "ungültig" oO und der link von dem ganzen deutschen gesabbel geht nicht ... nur der von dem englishen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Prob habe ich auch xD


----------



## Silenya (5. August 2008)

Ich hoffe mal echt, dass ihr wirklich die beta nicht spielt und mit dem key was vernünftiges macht, damit wotlk ein geiles addon wird. Warum ihr hier damit prahlen müsst, eine key bekommen zu haben verstehe ich allerdings nicht.
Wenn ich einen bekommen hätte, würds mich freuen und ich würd die beta auch bewerten, so wie man es doch eigentlich soll. Was ich nicht tun würde isthier auf buffed zu gehen und einen Thread zu eröffnen um dann damit anzugeben...das is doch schwachsinnig ind hilft hier keinem.

Und bitte kommt mir jetzt nicht mit solchen sachen wie: die is doch nur neidisch weil sie keinen hatt oder sonst was!


----------



## Slayer2007 (5. August 2008)

Mein Acc is gestern abgelaufen hab aber trotzdem einen bekommen lawl XD


----------



## gismo1voss (5. August 2008)

Hat den jetzt jemand den Beta Key nach 9 uhr bekommen?


----------



## Rapdef723 (5. August 2008)

Wie gesagt, gibt keine nach 8 mehr


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2008)

Juhu hab einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. August 2008)

Jubel hab einen bekommen aber nach der Freude wieder die Ernüchterung-.-

invalid Login beim upgraden und das schon ne Stunde.Hab schon fast alles versucht aber es klappt einfach nicht /weinen


----------



## gismo1voss (5. August 2008)

ok Danke euch.


----------



## kite859 (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Habe leider keinen key bekommen voll dumm...


----------



## R@ptor (5. August 2008)

Wrath of the Lich King™ beta test
You have been selected to participate in the beta test of World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. Welcome!

In the beta test you will get an opportunity to play the new Northrend continent, the Death Knight hero class, and character levels above 70. We look forward to your feedback on the overall experience, including quests, monsters, zones, aesthetics, and more. We would also appreciate reports on any bugs you may encounter. These can be logged using the /bug command explained below. 

Getting started: 

In order to participate in the beta test, you must upgrade an existing retail account which has been upgraded with The Burning Crusade®, allowing you to connect to the Wrath of the Lich King™ test realms. The World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® game client that you use must be patched up to version 2.4.2 or later in order to install the beta test client.

Go to http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion to download the installer, and copy character(s) to our test realms. 

Please be prepared to enter the current retail World of Warcraft account name and password you use, and the appropriate beta code listed below to authenticate your eligibility to connect to the Wrath of the Lich King test realms. To participate in the beta tests, you must have a valid retail World of Warcraft account active and in good standing as of July 15, 2008. 

Below is a beta code that will allow you to upgrade the Account you use to play World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade®. Each beta code can be used only once to upgrade an active retail World of Warcraft® account. 


Please retain this email for your records.  If you experience any issues creating or accessing the temporary Blizzard Account, please email Billing Support at wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Sending us feedback: 

Typing /bug in chat will open an error reporting interface, and we encourage you to use it any time you encounter a problem or want to send us a suggestion. 

Troubleshooting: 



If you experience any difficulties installing the beta game client, or have problems connecting to the test servers, please contact Technical Support either by posting on the appropriate forum at http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com or by email at wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com. ;Please remember that this software is still undergoing development, so any in-game issues should be reported using the /bug feature.


Wenn ich haber den Code eingebe, dann bekomm ich ne Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Ja, na Super.

Ich bin mir eig. sogut wie sicher das die meisten hier die die beta spielen, höchstens (!) 1 mal reporten oder so werden.
Und damit den sinn der Beta zerstören. Es geht nicht dadrum : "Omg bin ich toll ich habe wotlk vor euch gespielt" sondern dadrum das spiel noch vor dem Herrauskommen zu verbessern, und wenn wotlk dann rauskommt heulen alle rum das es so verbuggt ist..


----------



## trinkhalm (5. August 2008)

Bei dem Deutschen Link ist am Ende ein Kommer das da nicht hingehört, einfach weg machen und dann kommt man auf die Deutsche Seite.

Das Problem mit ungültiger Login habe ich auch und ne Lösung is mir noch nicht übern Weg gelaufen :<


----------



## Leschko (5. August 2008)

hab mal ne frage wenn ich meinen 70 auf die test realms bringe und ihn bis 80 hochlevel und die beta dannn geschlossen ist behält er seine items und sein level?


----------



## gismo1voss (5. August 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage wenn ich meinen 70 auf die test realms bringe und ihn bis 80 hochlevel und die beta dannn geschlossen ist behält er seine items und sein level?




Nein


----------



## Bodog (5. August 2008)

Nope musst alles von neue machen ist nur zum testen da

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Ascor (5. August 2008)

Seh ich auch so, finds echt lächerlich das es Leute gibt die wirklich testen wollen und Bugs entfernen wollen aber keinen bekommen <--.

Ich meine Ich spiele im High Content mit gerade 1 geh versuche in Sunwell(okay andere sind weiter), aber ich habe mitbekommen das ganz viele gerade mal Kara raiden und nen Key haben -.-


----------



## Ifu (5. August 2008)

hm ih und mein mann haben auch ganz zufällig ein bekommen, naja ich warte erstmal mit den beta start, ich bin ein wenig misstrauisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandil (5. August 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage wenn ich meinen 70 auf die test realms bringe und ihn bis 80 hochlevel und die beta dannn geschlossen ist behält er seine items und sein level?



wird resettet..außerdem gehts im mom nur bis 77^^


----------



## Siebäsiech (5. August 2008)

Hmm, Spiel das Zeug nun schon seit 3 Jahren, hab schon über 1000.- Schweizer Franken an Blizzard übergeben und bekomm ned mal so nen müden Key.

Danke Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (5. August 2008)

kann mir bitte jemand die realmlist zu den beta servern sagen? wäre sehr freundlich


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ja, na Super.
> 
> Ich bin mir eig. sogut wie sicher das die meisten hier die die beta spielen, höchstens (!) 1 mal reporten oder so werden.
> Und damit den sinn der Beta zerstören. Es geht nicht dadrum : "Omg bin ich toll ich habe wotlk vor euch gespielt" sondern dadrum das spiel noch vor dem Herrauskommen zu verbessern, und wenn wotlk dann rauskommt heulen alle rum das es so verbuggt ist..


Sehe ich genau so. Zudem wird es wahrscheinlich in den nächsten tagen immer mehr Threads alla "Boah, total verbufft, scheiß wotlk" oder "Der Paladin ist voll überpowert, nerf Stein, bin Schere" geben.... Ich freue mich nicht über die Verlosung, man hätte das ganze zumindest mit einer Art Fragebogen versehen sollen um ein paar Idioten auszufiltern und den Leuten die wirklich helfen wollen eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## Cruzes (5. August 2008)

Zufall!
nja war grad mal ebay und habe mal geguckt wieviel idioten dafür ausgeben wollen... echt hammer das es "menschen" gibt die dafür 250€ ausgeben xD
Sind das idioten..


----------



## R@ptor (5. August 2008)

So mei Key ging, aber mit dem kopieren und downloaden geht nix voran. Zugang gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich geh erstmal arbeiten. Vielleicht gehts heute Abend


----------



## Leschko (5. August 2008)

hmm aber das ja auch blöd wenn man dann nach der beta alles nochmaL MACHEN muss z.b. nen todesritter leveln denn dann kennt man ja alles schon


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Hmm, Spiel das Zeug nun schon seit 3 Jahren, hab schon über 1000.- Schweizer Franken an Blizzard übergeben und bekomm ned mal so nen müden Key.
> 
> Danke Blizz
> 
> ...


Genau so bei mir.. Ich finde dieses "Auslosungs-prinzip" ehh...kacke...


----------



## Gorgano (5. August 2008)

Die ersten wotLK Beta Keys sind verschickt.

Quelle:

http://wotlk-info.0jet.com/WoW-b1/Beta-Key...s-b1-p59595.htm


----------



## Xiena (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Genau so bei mir.. Ich finde dieses "Auslosungs-prinzip" ehh...kacke...



Jap spiele auch seit 3 jahren und kA da hätte man eigentliuch nen key erwartet wo doch irgentwie 80% der leute einen bekommen habn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti32 (5. August 2008)

guten morgen die info hat nen Bart


----------



## Rapdef723 (5. August 2008)

Gorgano schrieb:


> Die ersten wotLK Beta Keys sind verschickt.
> 
> Quelle:
> 
> http://wotlk-info.0jet.com/WoW-b1/Beta-Key...s-b1-p59595.htm


wayne, guck mal wie viele posts es schon gibt..


----------



## x.Ne0n (5. August 2008)

ich denke mal vielen ist es egal, aber dennoch übermannt mich meine Freude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab auch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


cYa in Northend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascor (5. August 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> hmm aber das ja auch blöd wenn man dann nach der beta alles nochmaL MACHEN muss z.b. nen todesritter leveln denn dann kennt man ja alles schon





Oh man du hast den Sinn der Beta nicht beschnallt oder? Es geht darum den Content zu testen und dabei Fehler zu melden damit die beiM Release nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Außerdem gilt es neue Talente und Spells zu testen um eine Balance zu gewährleisten und nicht zu sagen: "Yeah ich war in der Beta, bin nun mit dem release Instant 80 ich bin der Geilste."

Und genau solche Leute bekommen nen Key ...



Und diese Leute sind es auch die dann in den Foren rumspammen:

mimimi Klasse XY ist so stark ich habe keine Chance 

oder

mimimi die Quest XY der MOb XY oder sonstwas ist verbuggt , scheiss Blizzard etc. 


einfach lächerlich


----------



## White-Frost (5. August 2008)

Hmm auch keinen bekommen naja man kann ja von den schönen dingen hören... ach zefix nochmal^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. August 2008)

Gorgano schrieb:


> Die ersten wotLK Beta Keys sind verschickt.
> 
> Quelle:
> 
> http://wotlk-info.0jet.com/WoW-b1/Beta-Key...s-b1-p59595.htm


Die armen Mods heute....


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. August 2008)

Ich spiele nicht seit 3 Jahren (seit 2) und raide nicht Sunwell.Habe ich deswegen kein Recht das neue Add-ON auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und mit dazu beizutragen das wir alle ein tolles Add-On serviert bekommen???Ihr müsstet euch mal hören o.O

Naja btw Login zum upgrade geht immer noch nicht -.-


----------



## m0rg0th (5. August 2008)

Leschko schrieb:


> hmm aber das ja auch blöd wenn man dann nach der beta alles nochmaL MACHEN muss z.b. nen todesritter leveln denn dann kennt man ja alles schon


Die Beta ist auch nicht zum Spass haben und seinen Charakter vor allen andern zu leveln da, sondern zum TESTEN und das Spiel zu verbessern -.-


----------



## x.Ne0n (5. August 2008)

Ein Flame-Thread wurde schon eröffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53674


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Dumdidumm *ich hüpf nur solange rum bis zu ist*

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53674


----------



## Tazmal (5. August 2008)

Ascor schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, finds echt lächerlich das es Leute gibt die wirklich testen wollen und Bugs entfernen wollen aber keinen bekommen <--.
> 
> Ich meine Ich spiele im High Content mit gerade 1 geh versuche in Sunwell(okay andere sind weiter), aber ich habe mitbekommen das ganz viele gerade mal Kara raiden und nen Key haben -.-



wenn das nicht ein toller flame ist

"mimimi ich raide schon t6 und hab keinen key, andere die kara sind diese noobs bekommen nen key, scheis blizzard!"

gut das items in wow nichtsmehr aussagen seid bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. ich war bisher in keiner beta dabei, versucht habe ich alles, werden wird es nie was. aber da ich eh mehr inaktiv als aktiv bin, ist das nicht schlimm.


----------



## Leschko (5. August 2008)

naja abre überleg sdoch mal du levelst nen todesritter bis ka 63 und das dann weg klar würd ich mich auch freun wenn ich nen key bekommen hätte aber dann alles nochma l zu machen...


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2008)

> Bitte überprüft bei solchen E-mail immer den Header. Denn die angezeigte Adresse kann auch gefaked sein.
> Ansonnsten wünsche ich den Leute viel Spaß an der Beta und den anderen viel Glück beim nächsten mal smile.gif



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab noch keinen -.-


----------



## Ascor (5. August 2008)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht seit 3 Jahren (seit 2) und raide nicht Sunwell.Habe ich deswegen kein Recht das neue Add-ON auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und mit dazu beizutragen das wir alle ein tolles Add-On serviert bekommen???Ihr müsstet euch mal hören o.O
> 
> Naja btw Login zum upgrade geht immer noch nicht -.-




Doch aber du bist eventuell einer der wenigen die es wirklich testen wollen, es gibt aber genug Leute die es nicht tun sondern nur (hier meinen Beitrag lesen) das eine tun wollen.Bzw Geld über Ebay machen wollen.


----------



## x.Ne0n (5. August 2008)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht seit 3 Jahren (seit 2) und raide nicht Sunwell.Habe ich deswegen kein Recht das neue Add-ON auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und mit dazu beizutragen das wir alle ein tolles Add-On serviert bekommen???Ihr müsstet euch mal hören o.O
> 
> Naja btw Login zum upgrade geht immer noch nicht -.-



die tun grad so, als ob nur diejenigen die den HighContent machen volles recht auf das Addon haben

Dabei können die Casuals auch Fehler an Blizzard weiterschicken, naja verstehe wer will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. August 2008)

wieso haben alle einen außer mir? ihr seid alles spassten >:-l


----------



## Ascor (5. August 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> wenn das nicht ein toller flame ist
> 
> "mimimi ich raide schon t6 und hab keinen key, andere die kara sind diese noobs bekommen nen key, scheis blizzard!"
> 
> ...




Meine Aussage bezog sich darauf das Leute nen Key bekommen die im Content weiter hinten sind und mit dem Key nur Blödsinn betreiben , liess mal so einige Kommentare in WoW Forum.

Und zerreiß mein Thread nicht in Stücke um falsche Aussage über mich zu treffen danke.


----------



## Xiena (5. August 2008)

Ja, aber ich würde sagen diejenigen die jetzt seit release spielen, werden am ehesten bugs melden, weil ihnen das spiel am herzen liegt und sie es schon solange spielen und weiterhin verbessern wollen im gegensatz zu 12jährigen die nur schnell 80 sein wollen als erster auf der welt.


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Nun alle wieder ein bisschen runter kommen. Die Welt dreht sich weiter, auch ohne Betazugang.
Falls jemand hier ausfällig wird bekommt er ganz schnell eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (5. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nun alle wieder ein bisschen runter kommen. Die Welt dreht sich weiter, auch ohne Betazugang.
> Falls jemand hier ausfällig wird bekommt er ganz schnell eine Verwarnung.




/sign


----------



## Fridix (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ja, na Super.
> 
> Ich bin mir eig. sogut wie sicher das die meisten hier die die beta spielen, höchstens (!) 1 mal reporten oder so werden.
> Und damit den sinn der Beta zerstören. Es geht nicht dadrum : "Omg bin ich toll ich habe wotlk vor euch gespielt" sondern dadrum das spiel noch vor dem Herrauskommen zu verbessern, und wenn wotlk dann rauskommt heulen alle rum das es so verbuggt ist..




jo das stimmt ich werde aufjedenfall jeden bug melden den ich zu gesicht bekommen den die beta is dazu da das spiel zu testen und auf verbesserungen geachtet werden müssen


----------



## anns (5. August 2008)

lol hab jetzt schon 6 monate einen eingefrorenen acount und hab trotz dem en key bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber das dauert 5 stunden zum den 2gb grossen patch runter zu laden -.-


----------



## Scarloc. (5. August 2008)

Juhuuu 
Ich hab auch einen bekommen <3


----------



## RoOXx (5. August 2008)

OMG es reicht einfach wenn ich mir die Beiträge mal so durchlese könnt ich kotzen genau wegen so Leuten wie euch heulen später alle rum wenn später alles buggy is. Es giebt genau 2 Sorten von Leuten die eine meldet sich mit 2-5 acc an und bekommt 2-5 keys (keys werden natürlich nur benutzt das diese leute einen Zeitvertreib haben udn nicht um irgenwelche bugs o.ä. zu finden) die anderen melden sich mit 1-5 acc an und bekommen keinen key (dies sind aber genau die, die es zu ihrer aufgabe gemacht hätten bugs zu finden und zu melden) nurmal so weit dazu

achja mein key is um 6:44 angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exo1337 (5. August 2008)

anns schrieb:


> lol hab jetzt schon 6 monate einen eingefrorenen acount und hab trotz dem en key bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




stellen doch bei ebay rein^^ hab eben ma geschaut gibt leute die bezahlen dafür tatsächlich mehr als 200 euro....


----------



## G@cko (5. August 2008)

Hab auch so eine E-mail bekommen. Jetzt eine Frage. Man soll seine Accountdaten und den Key eingeben. Ist das richtig so ? Ich dachte man muß nur den erhaltenen Key eingeben. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?

Kupi


----------



## Cael (5. August 2008)

omg ich hab auch einen DDDDDD *megafreu* xDDDD


----------



## Astrid-okt (5. August 2008)

hehe hab leider keinen bekommen.
die keys gehen bei ebay für über 200 Euro raus!!!!!


----------



## Thí (5. August 2008)

Juhu bin auch einer der glücklichen.
Ich hoffe nur das der Client bis zum Release mal fertig downgeloadet ist, geht ja echt mal lahm.^^


----------



## Freewalker (5. August 2008)

Als ich heut Morgen hier von den Betakeys gelesen hab bin ich ab in mein E-Mailfach und hatte tatsächlich eine E-Mail von Blizzard. Gleich voller Hoffnung geöffnet und dann?
Die Beantwortung einer Frage die ich vor 2 Wochen bezüglich meines Accounts gestellt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grml mir erst Hoffnung machen und dann nur ne Supportantwort wie fies von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2008)

Ich hab keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## voj (5. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Betakey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BETAKEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (5. August 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal blöd fragen.

Ich hab seltsamerweise den Client und die patches schon runtergealden, alles auf der platte und installiert. irgendwo stand das man das in einen sepperaten ordner machen muss, das ist doch nicht richtig oder ?

Normal installiert man wotlk in den Ordner von der Basis wow verson mit rein, oder bin ich grad falsch?

mfg

Tazmal


----------



## Youwontgetme (5. August 2008)

An die leute, die vor nen paar Minuten geschrieben haben, sie hätten Keys bekommen: Wann hbat ihr die Email erhalten? Ich hoffe immernoch, dass ich einen bekomme ^^


----------



## Siebäsiech (5. August 2008)

RoOXx schrieb:


> OMG es reicht einfach wenn ich mir die Beiträge mal so durchlese könnt ich kotzen genau wegen so Leuten wie euch heulen später alle rum wenn später alles buggy is. Es giebt genau 2 Sorten von Leuten die eine meldet sich mit 2-5 acc an und bekommt 2-5 keys (keys werden natürlich nur benutzt das diese leute einen Zeitvertreib haben udn nicht um irgenwelche bugs o.ä. zu finden) die anderen melden sich mit 1-5 acc an und bekommen keinen key (dies sind aber genau die, die es zu ihrer aufgabe gemacht hätten bugs zu finden und zu melden) nurmal so weit dazu
> 
> achja mein key is um 6:44 angekommen
> 
> ...




Hmm, versteh nicht was du damit sagen willst, du wiedersprichst dir selbst.

Was meinst du denn wozu man so ne Beta macht? Nur um T6 Heinis noch ne weile zu beschäftigen?


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

hoffe ich auch das ich noch einen bekomme


----------



## Tazmal (5. August 2008)

Youwontgetme schrieb:


> An die leute, die vor nen paar Minuten geschrieben haben, sie hätten Keys bekommen: Wann hbat ihr die Email erhalten? Ich hoffe immernoch, dass ich einen bekomme ^^



keys werden wellenweise verschickt. vlt in 1 woche, vllt morgen wieder ein paar, vllt aber auch heute abend nochmal.

Einfach warten


----------



## Youwontgetme (5. August 2008)

Okay danke ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. August 2008)

Yuphie Nox hat einen. ^^


----------



## Error2000 (5. August 2008)

HAB 3! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! *schreiend durchs haus renn*


----------



## Traklar (5. August 2008)

Super hab auch einen Beta-Key bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich empfehle allen denn Absender durchzulesen, kann fake sein. Die E-Mail ist zweisprachig, Englisch und Deutsch, falls eure nur eine hat ists Fake. Aber sonst noch gz an alle die einen Key bekommen haben, wir sehen uns in der Beta.


----------



## killerhendl (5. August 2008)

Hab auch einen key bekommen um 6:23 uhr wars soweit *jubel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diman (5. August 2008)

um 4.51 hab ich den BETAKEY bekommen "freu"


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

schade das ich keinen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jez muss ich weiter auf anweisung mienes gildenleaders pvp machen >.< gott hasst mich wohl...


----------



## Lendryll (5. August 2008)

o.Ö
wow haben aber verdammt viele einen bekommen...
ich habe mich absichtlich nicht angemeldet, weil ich mich sonst gar nicht drauf freue, weil ich dann alles schon gesehen habe ^^
Aber jetzt hätte ich irgendwie doch gerne einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

vielleicht kommt noch einer (und wer 3 hat kann er mir einen pls abgeben?^^)

EDIT

achne bessa nich will kein account steal machen forget pls ;-)


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

wenn ich das schon lese HAB 3!  

das sind genau die leute die anderen die chance nehmen auch einen zu bekommen


----------



## Tazmal (5. August 2008)

meine frage wird unter dem ganzen flame garnicht gesehen.

Super. jeder der nen key schreibt das hier und die wichtigen fragen gehen einfach unter.

Leute, was soll das ? freut euch über den key, ladet den clkient und habt bei der veröffentlichung von dem addon langeweile.


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> HAB 3! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! *schreiend durchs haus renn*


... 3 Keys ! Toll! 2 Für ebay,1 zum pvp machen und Dk lvln usw.

Danke, wegen dir bekommen 2 leute keinen key!


----------



## DargoschGrom (5. August 2008)

naja ich hab keinen dann wünsch ich euch viel spass beim testen .-))


----------



## mgh (5. August 2008)

Na GZ an die die einen bekommen haben und mein beileid für die die sich den key kaufen ;D

mfg
MGH


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> ... 3 Keys ! Toll! 2 Für ebay,1 zum pvp machen und Dk lvln usw.
> 
> Danke, wegen dir bekommen 2 leute keinen key!


hast recht bei ebay sind ne menge... da kosten welche kurz vor verkauzf scho 200 €OO Guckt doch 

ich find es nich so gut mit 3 accs mitzumachen... das is doch irgendwie... naja beschiss oder?

jo viel fun auch *T.t*


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2008)

genau so welche leute braucht man ... anderen die chance wegnehmen ... einer hätte vollkommen gereicht. 
Hatte einen Beta-Key aber da ich 5min davor mein abo gekündigt habe und mich entschieden habe kein wow mehr zu spielen hab ich ihn meinen bruder geschenkt ^^


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Hat jemand auch das Problem, dass wenn er seinen Code aktivieren will, da "Ungültiger Login" steht?


----------



## anns (5. August 2008)

Ha ha meine schwester hat jetzt au einen bekommen lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hört auf hier so rum zu heulen ey..ist ja voll peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
na ja hab eh keine lust länger im wow zu hängen, so für 5 min rein und das
wars dann...ha ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggrotot (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch das Problem, dass beim Account Upgrade "Ungültiger Login." steh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (5. August 2008)

kann mal wer den absender angeben, weil ich trau dem nicht so ganz
(WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com?)

vielen dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (5. August 2008)

Newmerlin schrieb:


> WoW, ich habe nicht damit gerecht mehr aber doch heute nacht habe ich und meine Freund jeweils ein Beta Key bekommen endlich kann es los gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lasst die Finger davon des ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fake!

Beweis für mich ist folgende Zeile:



> Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist.



Blizzard sagt in den Tipps des Tages und im offi-Forum tausende von Malen folgenden Satz:
"Ein Mitarbeiter von Blizzard wird sie nie nach ihrem Passwort fragen."

Aus dem Grund würde ich da nix machen an der Mail zumal News draussen wären, die besagen, dass die EU-Beta gestartet ist.
Aber das ist sie nicht.

Kurzum Es ist ein Fake weil:
a) nach dem Accountpasswort gefragt wird
b) Weil keinerlei News draussen sind, dass die EU-Beta gestartet ist weder auf Buffed noch auf der offizielen WoW-Seite.

Mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

werden die glücklichen die die  beta keys bekommen habenin ihrem postfach haben, das sie angegeben haben in accountverwaltung oder wie oder was?


----------



## Vercon (5. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen.. Dann mal etwas Spielen und Bugs finden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

Aggrotot schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Problem, dass beim Account Upgrade "Ungültiger Login." steh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 an alle die solche probleme haben würd ich entweder blizzard anrufen oder einfach abwarten... klar ich würd mich übern betakey freuen aba dann würd ich erst früstücken wollen und mich nochmal lang machen bevor ich zocke...


----------



## Kasching (5. August 2008)

das würde auch erklären warum jeder 2. einen key hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Lasst die Finger davon des ist höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fake!
> 
> Beweis für mich ist folgende Zeile:
> 
> ...





ehhmmm falsch es steht sogar in blau im wow forum das heute morgen die ersten keys verschickt worden sind


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

Kasching schrieb:


> das würde auch erklären warum jeder 2. einen key hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was würde das erklären?^^

EDIT 
Oh oh leute jez habt ihr fette probs... ich lache wenn eure accs wegsind xD
bin nich schadenfroh aber hätt ich selbst drauf kommen müssen das die beta fett angekündigt wird...


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Und mein Problem würde es auch klären -.-.



P.S. Habe mal sofort mein PW geändert!


----------



## Anglus (5. August 2008)

Hollterdipollter schrieb:


> Geht denn bei euch die Anmeldung? Hab heut die gleiche Mail bekommen, aber beim Einloggen kommt stets invalid login




Dann hast wahrscheinlich dein passwort geändert,ich musste auch das passwort eingeben was ich bis letzten monat noch hatte.

Heute auch nen beta key im postfach*freu*Endlich nordend uns dk zocken.

Gz an alle die auch einen bekommen haben.


----------



## Tazmal (5. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> a) nach dem Accountpasswort gefragt wird
> b) Weil keinerlei News draussen sind, dass die EU-Beta gestartet ist weder auf Buffed noch auf der offizielen WoW-Seite.



schau auf die offi page von wow, dort steht im wotlk forum das die erste betakey welle verschickt wurde 

p.s. meine frage ging vor 4 seiten im spam unter, danke ihr noobs, tolle com!


----------



## Shonju (5. August 2008)

*Es ist eindeutig kein FAKE >.<*
Abesender-Kopfzeile:
Received: from [216.148.0.66] (helo=outbound.blizzard.com)
by mx29.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE 4.109 #226)
id 1KQDTm-0007BP-00
.....
Nebenbei führen die Links alle auf die gesicherten Seiten von Blizzard.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

Anglus schrieb:


> Dann hast wahrscheinlich dein passwort geändert,ich musste auch das passwort eingeben was ich bis letzten monat noch hatte.
> 
> Heute auch nen beta key im postfach*freu*Endlich nordend uns dk zocken.
> 
> Gz an alle die auch einen bekommen haben.


dudududu^^


----------



## Gleichorious (5. August 2008)

Ich brauche mal ganz dringend ne ganz wichtige Antwort auf ne ganz wichtige Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, hab auch nen Beta Key bekommen!
Hab aber mein Account gefreezt, weil ich in Urlaub fahr, nun steht aber in der E-Mail "über einen gültigen 'World of Warcraft' - Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist" ! Da meiner nun gefreezt ist, kann ich sobald ich ihn entfreeze nicht an der Beta teilnehmen oder bedeutet das lediglich, dass man über einen Account verfügen muss, der vor dem 15. Juli schon mindesten (Bsp.) 1x aktiv war ?!

Vielen Dank und antwortet schnell, muss zum Flughafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> ehhmmm falsch es steht sogar in blau im wow forum das heute morgen die ersten keys verschickt worden sind



Link?
Wenn das so wäre, hätten sie es auch in den News auf der WoW-Homepage gepostet da steht aber rein gar nix von Beta-Keys die draussen wären.

Link or it didn't happened.

Mfg


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Jetzt ist es nen 404 Error 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die ganze Seite is wohl lahm gelegt worden xD.


----------



## Thí (5. August 2008)

Hat sich denn hier schon jemand erfolgreich einloggen können nach dem Client - download? Evtl. auch einer der Moderatoren? Für mich sieht das alles sehr seriös aus, hab aber trotzdem bisschen Angst das der Account Morgen leer sein könnte =(


----------



## Gleichorious (5. August 2008)

Achja und an alle, die meinen es wäre ein Fake, der sollte sich mal den Blue Post auf wow-europe.com anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...2&sid=3#233


----------



## Shonju (5. August 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Hat sich denn hier schon jemand erfolgreich einloggen können nach dem Client - download? Evtl. auch einer der Moderatoren? Für mich sieht das alles sehr seriös aus, hab aber trotzdem bisschen Angst das der Account Morgen leer sein könnte =(


Es geht alles ohne Probleme. Einfach den Link aus der Mail kopieren und auf die Seite gehen (für alle die denken dahinter verstecke sich ne Fakeseite). Dort kann man seinen Acc erweitern und Chars kopieren und den Clienten runterladen.


----------



## Anglus (5. August 2008)

Aggrotot schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Problem, dass beim Account Upgrade "Ungültiger Login." steh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann versuch ein älteres passwort.ich musste auch das von letztem monat nehmen weil es zählt das passwort was man hatte als man sich für die beta angemeldet hat.einfach mal die alten passwörter versuchen.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Link?
> Wenn das so wäre, hätten sie es auch in den News auf der WoW-Homepage gepostet da steht aber rein gar nix von Beta-Keys die draussen wären.
> 
> Link or it didn't happened.
> ...



link kein problem
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=12


Wir wollen an dieser Stelle noch einmal bestätigen, dass die ersten Betakeys der Auslosung versendet wurden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die einen erhalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr eine Mail bekommen habt und euch nicht sicher seid, ob es sich um einen echten Key handelt, dürfte dies ganz einfach anhand des in der E-Mail angegebenen Links erkennbar sein. Die URL aus der originalen Mail lautet:
http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion

Nur auf dieser Seite wird es euch möglich sein, euch den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und Charaktere zu transferieren. Schaut auch unbedingt in die Adressleiste eures Browser, ob dort die gleiche Adresse wie in der Mail angezeigt wird.
Sollte euch eure Mail auf eine andere Seite verweisen, könnt ihr sicher gehen, dass es sich um einen Betrugsversuch handelt.

Noch einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die einen Key erhalten haben und viel Spaß in der Beta! "Wann treffen wir vier wieder zusamm'?"
"Zur Morgenstund'" "Im Forum dann?"
"Im Allgemein'." "Ich lösch die Flamm'."
"Ich komme." "Ich mit." ...
Online Community Representative (German)


----------



## Darussios (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> link kein problem
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...3&pageNo=12
> 
> 
> ...



Dann entschuldige ich mich für meinen Fehlalarm aber bei Betakey-Mails ist man generell vorsichtig wegen dem Phishing und wenn da sowas steht, wie Accpasswort bereithalten, ist man sehr vorsichtig. dann Gz an die glücklichen aber bleibt trotzdem extrem vorsichtig.
Mfg


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Kriegt man die Beta-Keys per Post geschickt.. an die E-Mail Adresse die man bei Accverwaltung angegeben hat?


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

NEEEEIIIIINNNNN!!! Postfach LEEERR!!!

Need Key!!! 

Ich Raste hier aus .... Alle Fröhlich yeahhh hab nen Beta key Und ich hab keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich Freu mich Trozdem für die Beta Key Haber^^


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Kriegt man die Beta-Keys per Post geschickt.. an die E-Mail Adresse die man bei Accverwaltung angegeben hat?



Jop!


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Kriegt man die Beta-Keys per Post geschickt.. an die E-Mail Adresse die man bei Accverwaltung angegeben hat?




jap


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Jop!






teroa schrieb:


> jap


WTF??????ICH HAB KEINEN!!!!!!!!!!!AAAAHHH


----------



## BuffedGorilla (5. August 2008)

öhm leute hab mal ne frage bevor ich meine acc daten da eingebe, undzwar steht jetzt bei mir oben in der adressleiste bei firefox vor beta.wow blaba steht dann httpS, is das jetz normal bei der seite oder nur bei mir??


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

jup ist richtig


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Hmmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1stens mal glückwunsch an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2tens.. ich hab kürzlich meine e-mail adresse geändert... ich hoffe das macht nix? ^^ :S xD

3tens möcht auch einen xD.. *hoff*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ^^

Schönen Tag noch 

*E-Mail Posteingang aktualiesieren tut*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Naja gaaaaaanz großes GZ an ALLE die einen haben...
Leider hab ich keinen -.-


----------



## BuffedGorilla (5. August 2008)

okay super danke für die antwort juhuuuu ^^


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Withoutskill schrieb:


> öhm leute hab mal ne frage bevor ich meine acc daten da eingebe, undzwar steht jetzt bei mir oben in der adressleiste bei firefox vor beta.wow blaba steht dann httpS, is das jetz normal bei der seite oder nur bei mir??




https <- das steht überall wo es um sicherheit geht ^^ verschlüsselte seite und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. also keine bange ^^

du müsstest dir eher sorgen machen wenn das nicht stehen würde xD..


MFG


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



brauchste erst mal net zu aktualiesieren die keys wurden zwischen 5-8-9 uhr verschickt wer jetzt kein hat wird auch vorläufig kein bekommen
bis die 2 welle losgeht


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> brauchste erst mal net zu aktualiesieren die keys wurden zwischen 5-8-9 uhr verschickt wer jetzt kein hat wird auch vorläufig kein bekommen
> bis die 2 welle losgeht


2. Welle????Muss man die Hoffnung noch net aufgeben?????


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> brauchste erst mal net zu aktualiesieren die keys wurden zwischen 5-8-9 uhr verschickt wer jetzt kein hat wird auch vorläufig kein bekommen
> bis die 2 welle losgeht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wann ist diese welle?


MFG


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> 2. Welle????Muss man die Hoffnung noch net aufgeben?????




nein muss mann nicht,es wird noch nen paar wellen geben die frage ist nur wann^^
bei den amies ging heute die 2 welle raus.


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol bestimmt wenn das AddOn raus is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggrotot (5. August 2008)

Naja ich hab einen kann aber meinen Account nicht erweitern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Aggrotot schrieb:


> Naja ich hab einen kann aber meinen Account nicht erweitern..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mhmh wieso ??


----------



## Nibani (5. August 2008)

*hust* nun ja ich habe kein schlüsselchen bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

möchte daher wissen wielange ich noch darauf hoffen kann !

mfg


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Nibani schrieb:


> *hust* nun ja ich habe kein schlüsselchen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bis das addon raus ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Nibani schrieb:


> *hust* nun ja ich habe kein schlüsselchen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mmhh naja das kann dir wohl keiner sagen ,,wahrscheinlich bist die beta vorbei ist in ca 2-3 monaten


----------



## Aggrotot (5. August 2008)

Gebe alles richtig ein und es kommt "Ungültiger Login." Versuche es seit einer halben Stunde.Accountverwaltung und WoW komme ich aber problemlos rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Aggrotot schrieb:


> Gebe alles richtig ein und es kommt "Ungültiger Login." Versuche es seit einer halben Stunde.Accountverwaltung und WoW komme ich aber problemlos rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lösch cookies und private daten löschen ^^ 

dann nochma tryen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Ach...hm....is egal...dann werden sich die Leutz ohne Beta-Key eben 2x so doll freuen wenn das AddOn raus is...i-wann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Aggrotot schrieb:


> Gebe alles richtig ein und es kommt "Ungültiger Login." Versuche es seit einer halben Stunde.Accountverwaltung und WoW komme ich aber problemlos rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste mal dein passwort geändert oder so und es mal damit probiert
oder die seite ist gerade überlastet


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

Ihr habr alle so Übelstes Glück....


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Aggrotot schrieb:


> Gebe alles richtig ein und es kommt "Ungültiger Login." Versuche es seit einer halben Stunde.Accountverwaltung und WoW komme ich aber problemlos rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


benutz ein älteres Pw


----------



## Igorat (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch einen Key bekommen, jedoch bin ich jetzt unschlüssig.
Wird da WoW komplett neu installiert, oder der Aktuelle Client upgedatet, sodass alles, was ich an Addons habe auch auf meinen normalen Realm nicht mehr funzt?
Oder kann ich eine Kopie des Spiels machen, sodass ich 2 Versionen habe?

Mich reizt der Test total, nur befürchte ich, das ein normales Zocken mit den Addons dann nicht mehr möglich sein wird, weil ja wohl auch die Accounteinstellungen geändert werden.

Jemand schon Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Kitano (5. August 2008)

Auch erstmal von meiner seite GZ an alle die einen Haben!

Ich habe auch noch keine und warte erstmal ab! vielleicht kommen ja heute noch welche oder morgen oder oder oder!

Aufjeden fall werde ich den client schonmal anfangen zu saugen! 

Hab gehört der dauert ein bisschen!

In diesem sinne auf bald!


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh naja das kann dir wohl keiner sagen ,,wahrscheinlich bist die beta vorbei ist in ca 2-3 monaten


wette eh das wotlk frühstens weihnachten rauskommt...


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Igorat schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen Key bekommen, jedoch bin ich jetzt unschlüssig.
> Wird da WoW komplett neu installiert, oder der Aktuelle Client upgedatet, sodass alles, was ich an Addons habe auch auf meinen normalen Realm nicht mehr funzt?
> Oder kann ich eine Kopie des Spiels machen, sodass ich 2 Versionen habe?
> 
> ...




ehhmm client downloaden und instalieren fertig... aber darauf achten das du es extra instalierst..also nicht in  den wow ordner


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Ich habs jetzt geschafft meinen Account upzugraden, aber wenn ich den Clienten runterladen möchte, kommt immer Zugang gesperrt! Kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## Daerodior (5. August 2008)

Wann werden denn wieder welche verschickt ich hab leider ehute erst gesehen, dass man sich da bewerben kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Daerodior schrieb:


> Wann werden denn wieder welche verschickt ich hab leider ehute erst gesehen, dass man sich da bewerben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das weiß nur der leibe gott und blizz^^


----------



## Serran (5. August 2008)

YEAH! Ich hab einen!

Wie lange dauert die Beta?


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Frage an alle die web.de benutzen: In welchen ordner wurde das bei euch Gesendet?


----------



## indi92 (5. August 2008)

Ohhh ich warte und warte aba muss nch 4 stunden laden.. kann mir wer nen link geben wo ichs schneller laden kann als beim blizz downloader???


----------



## DarthBana (5. August 2008)

sieht wohl so aus als ob fast alle einen bekommen haben, nur ich wieder nich *hmmpf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Verweiße nochmal auf meine Frage:

Ich habs jetzt geschafft meinen Account upzugraden, aber wenn ich den Clienten runterladen möchte, kommt immer Zugang gesperrt! Kann mir da wer helfen?


 Zugang gesperrt 

Zurück zur vorherigen Seite 
Zurück zur Hauptseite 
Abmelden  


Das kommt da immer!


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2008)

Ich konnte meinen Key ohne probs einlösen, ging sofort, lade grad den clienten und habe schon meinen char übertragen, dauert zwar noch ein paar h bis er drüben ist , bis dahin ist auch der client fertig geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

indi92 schrieb:


> Ohhh ich warte und warte aba muss nch 4 stunden laden.. kann mir wer nen link geben wo ichs schneller laden kann als beim blizz downloader???





mhmh warum haben einige immer probs mit dem blizzdownloader ich konnt gemütlich mit 1,56mb/s ziehn--


----------



## Netro1993 (5. August 2008)

@kinayfeelwood
naja ich denke blizzard VERSUCHT eher das spiel aufjedenfall VOR weihnachten rauskommen wird...ich würd es jedenfalls so machen...ob blizzard es schafft ist dann wieder eine andere sache aber bis weihnachten sind es ja noch ca 3einhalb monate..vondaher denke ich dass es schon realistisch ist dass es noch vor dem 24.12 rauskommt...naja aber lassen wir uns einfach mal überraschen hauptsache das spiel ist möglichst bugfrei


----------



## Bushkila (5. August 2008)

hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*

aber wenn ich von gamona oder so den installer per direct link runterladen will dnn is immer archivbestätigt
nun muss ich den lagen blizz dowloader nehmen dauert ewig 
hat vielleicht einer nen link wo ich direct downladen kann?


----------



## Morder (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch einen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann werd ich gelich mal alles einrichten


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

mannnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooo ich will auch kein nie hab ich glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   werden noch welche verschickt oder wie sieht das nun aus ?


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooo ich will auch kein nie hab ich glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja es wird noch welche geben mit der nächsten welle aber keine ahnung wann die ist..

es gibt ja leider schon nen haufen beta keys seid heute früh bei ebay weider zu kaufen ,,gott wie ich das hasse


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooo ich will auch kein nie hab ich glück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du musst net nur flamen ^^ sonder auch lesen.. die frage kam hier schonmal


----------



## Karoline07 (5. August 2008)

also ich hab auch einen bekommen, nur wenn ich auf Characterkopie klicke, dann kommt "Zugriff gesperrt" oO jmd ne idee??


----------



## Blackflash (5. August 2008)

Juhu habe auch 3 bin zum glück ein multiboxer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morder (5. August 2008)

btw kann mir ncohmal wer die realmlist.txt hier posten bzw den inhalt ich hab da außversehen *hust* was geändert -..-


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Juhu habe auch 3 bin zum glück ein multiboxer
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schäm dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> btw kann mir ncohmal wer die realmlist.txt hier posten bzw den inhalt ich hab da außversehen *hust* was geändert -..-




von was der beta


----------



## lipovitan (5. August 2008)

und wieder einer von der sorte wo den hals net voll bekommt


----------



## Valleron (5. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei *freu*

Da wird sich meine Gilde heut Abend wohl nen Ersatz DD für Kara suchen müssen^^


----------



## Morder (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> von was der beta



jo vom beta client


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Du musst net nur flamen ^^ sonder auch lesen.. die frage kam hier schonmal


sorry hab nen paar seiten übersprungen sollte kein aufdringliches geflame werden

naja dann schonmal gz an alle die einen haben....


ps:hoffe bin in der 2welle dabei....dann nehm ich gleich ne woche urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> jo vom beta client




bei mir steht 

set realmlist 12.129.236.111
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com


----------



## Morder (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> bei mir steht
> 
> set realmlist 12.129.236.111
> set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com



danke <3


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> sorry hab nen paar seiten übersprungen sollte kein aufdringliches geflame werden
> 
> naja dann schonmal gz an alle die einen haben....
> 
> ...



Yeah ^^

Die Woche würde ich eher investieren wenn wrath aufm markt ist ^^ bzw. im spielregal zu hause xD

mfg


----------



## Phant0m (5. August 2008)

also ich find es nur schlimm das der download trotz 25mbit so langsam is, ihr solltet euch mal leitungen mit höherer upload speed besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (5. August 2008)

Morder schrieb:


> btw kann mir ncohmal wer die realmlist.txt hier posten bzw den inhalt ich hab da außversehen *hust* was geändert -..-



Beta?

set realmlist 12.129.236.111
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com


Bei mir lädt er mit 62KB/s ab und zu auch mal mit 128KB/s -.-. Noch jemand so niedrig?


----------



## DarthBana (5. August 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooo ich will auch kein nie hab ich glück



der is gut^^

du willst keinen haben aber ich will aber einen haben.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt er mit 62KB/s ab und zu auch mal mit 128KB/s -.-. Noch jemand so niedrig?




nö bei mir hat er mit 1,56mb /s gezogen


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> nö bei mir hat er mit 1,56mb /s gezogen




Ihr könnt net erwarten das er überall gleich schnell downloaded ^^


----------



## hansa_export (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Frage an alle die web.de benutzen: In welchen ordner wurde das bei euch Gesendet?



Unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg hansa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagøn (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch einen bekommen, kann leider nichts mit anfangen, acc läuft in einer Stunde ab, also wer will? der 1. der mir ne PN schreibt bekommt ihn.

... Wer kann die Ironie nicht rauslesen?


Dagon


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

Hab keinen bekommen -.-

aber villt will ich das auch garnet, sonst muss ich bei release alles nochma machen -.-


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Juhu habe auch 3 bin zum glück ein multiboxer
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Super, Glückwunsch, wegen dir bekommen 2 andere spieler keinen Key. Stolz?


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Dagøn schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen bekommen, kann leider nichts mit anfangen, acc läuft in einer Stunde ab, also wer will? der 1. der mir ne PN schreibt bekommt ihn.
> 
> ... Wer kann die Ironie nicht rauslesen?
> 
> ...




na böser junge verscheißer net die leute so ^^hust hust^^


----------



## Werfloh (5. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich einen bekommen hab^^ Muss ich erst nachher gucken wenn ich wieder auf mein Postfach zugreifen kann( spinnt gerade rum^^)


----------



## Sandru (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Super, Glückwunsch, wegen dir bekommen 2 andere spieler keinen Key. Stolz?



das ist doch Scheiss egal, er bezahlt ja auch für 3 Acc's seine Kohle jeden Monat,also hat er auch das Recht
3 Keys zu bekommen.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Sandru schrieb:


> das ist doch Scheiss egal, er bezahlt ja auch für 3 Acc's seine Kohle jeden Monat,also hat er auch das Recht
> 3 Keys zu bekommen.




jo und davon werden mindestens 2 bei ebay landen


----------



## RegokGer (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> lol was sollen die leute mit nen pserver der nix hat ???






naja, der server kommt erst nacher online da heute erst die neue ws. 1.8 rausgekommen ist = zu 97% gleich wie die beta vonnen spawns/npcs/quests usw. 

website usw. folgen dann in nen parr tagen


----------



## Lucelia (5. August 2008)

möhö, hab auch 2 bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numero (5. August 2008)

juhu auch key bekommen =)


----------



## Cháoskríeger (5. August 2008)

ich liebe blizz dafür das sie mich ausgewählt haben Wotlk zu testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RegokGer (5. August 2008)

ich hab auch 3? schlimm, landen alle 3 bei ebay, oder wieso sollte ich auf 900euro verzichten nur weil ich sonst nicht aufer blizz beta zocken kann?


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

Hat wer nen Betakey für mich Übrig?^^

Ich Halts nicht mehr aus^^


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Hier auch noch einmal offiziell bestätigt in blau:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...2&sid=3#233



> Wir wollen an dieser Stelle noch einmal bestätigen, dass die ersten Betakeys der Auslosung versendet wurden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die einen erhalten haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Die keys sind übrigens Acc gebunden soweit ich weiß..falls das falsch ist..Nur zu. Flamed mich..


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

sagt mal wie ist das wenn ich dann meinen char sagen wir mal auf 75 habe und die beta vorbei ist wird er dann wieder zurück gesetzt oder nich ?


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

FLAME! FLAME! Sie sind nicht gebunden ! FLAME! FLAME ^^


----------



## Potty93 (5. August 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> natürlich könnte man (und läge damit nicht falsch) sagen ich sei frustiert weil ich schon solange blizzardgames spiele und erneut leer ausging. dennoch spring ich über meinen schatten und beglückwünsche JEDEN zu dieser AUFGABE.
> 
> seit euch dessen bewusst, dass ihr eine hohe verantwortung eingeht. IHR übernehmt eine verantwortung für die qualität dessen was ICH und die anderen ohne KEY später spielen werden.
> 
> ...



irgendwie hängt das eine doch auch mit dem anderen zusammen, meinst du nicht? Wenn man nicht spielt, entdeckt man auch keine Fehler, um bei der verbesserung zu helfen...
Hab zwar auch keinen beta-Key bekommen, aber ich hoffe das alle, die einen haben, viel Spaß mit dem DK und auf Nordend haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Die keys sind übrigens Acc gebunden soweit ich weiß..falls das falsch ist..Nur zu. Flamed mich..




ok wirst geflammt^^
nein die keys sind wie bei der bc beta nicht gebunden.


----------



## Fangels (5. August 2008)

Leider gibt es so dumme leute die auch noch was dafür zahlen ! Schade ^^


----------



## bluewizard (5. August 2008)

Ich habe auch einen! *freu*


----------



## steffen1995 (5. August 2008)

YEEHAAA beta key im postfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur ich kann nichts damit anfangen weil ich keinen 55er charr hab>.<


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Mebo schrieb:


> sagt mal wie ist das wenn ich dann meinen char sagen wir mal auf 75 habe und die beta vorbei ist wird er dann wieder zurück gesetzt oder nich ?






oohhh mann du hast nen key und solche fragen aua^^
es ist nen testserver du hast lediglich nur ne kopie von deinem chara auf dem betaserver...und wenn die beta vorbei ist sit auch dein beta char weg


----------



## DarthBana (5. August 2008)

so leute wen muss ich Fi**** um einen BetaKey zu bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangels (5. August 2008)

Frag mal die die 3 haben ^^ die nehmen gerne dienste an ^^


----------



## jack159 (5. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> so leute wen muss ich Fi**** um einen BetaKey zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mein WoW Account ist zurzeit nicht bezahlt. Kann ich trozdem in der Beta spielen? Oder muss ich mir extra eine Gamecard kaufen um in der Beta zu spielen?


----------



## Fangels (5. August 2008)

du brauchst einen aktiven account !


----------



## oliilo (5. August 2008)

da sist ja abnormmal wie viele einn key bekommen haben WILL AUCHEINENE 

|        /
   ---  |
|        \


----------



## Dragim (5. August 2008)

hab auch einen DDDDD aber habe angst das es fake is, is es normal das man auf https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/upgra...count.html#none sein login und pw eingben muss? (und Wrath of the Lich King-Authentifizierungsschlüssel natürlich)

hab langsam angst vor hacks deswgen frag ich lieber^^


----------



## Turkod (5. August 2008)

Falls jemand einen Beta-key übrig hat, pls Pn!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (5. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> so leute wen muss ich Fi**** um einen BetaKey zu bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mich! wenn du weiblich und gut aussehend bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (5. August 2008)

Grebog schrieb:


> wayne




was sollte das? das soll das verdammt? was hat das damit zu tun? wie alt bist?
besuch mal bitte zuerst den Kindergarten, komm dann erst mit sowas zurück. Mein Gott, sind eure ferien schon zu ende? ihr solltet endlich mal wieder in die schule

@Topic

Vielen dank für die Hinweise^^


----------



## Xiena (5. August 2008)

ne mich!^^


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Dragim schrieb:


> hab auch einen DDDDD aber habe angst das es fake is, is es normal das man auf https://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion/upgra...count.html#none sein login und pw eingben muss? (und Wrath of the Lich King-Authentifizierungsschlüssel natürlich)
> 
> hab langsam angst vor hacks deswgen frag ich lieber^^



Das sollte deine Bedenken beseitigen:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=784087

P.S.: Hört mit dem Spam auf oder ich muss auch anfangen zu verwarnen


----------



## Gnadelwarz (5. August 2008)

Wenns hier nicht langsam mal Gesitterter und vorallem ohne Spam vorran geht dann is hier Schicht im Schacht.
Beachtet die Netiquette!
http://www.buffed.de/page/97


----------



## Lillium (5. August 2008)

Wir wollen an dieser Stelle noch einmal bestätigen, dass die -> ERSTEN <- Betakeys der Auslosung versendet wurden. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die einen erhalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also abwarten mädels die noch keinen bekommen haben wie ich!


----------



## Areo265 (5. August 2008)

Hi könntet ihr mir pls sagen was im beta client für ne realmlist is also den inhalt posten pls habe auch nen key aber realmlist is beschädigt...


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Alle die nun Kaufe/Verkaufe oder Suche schreiben bekommen eine Verwarnung von mir.
Habt ihr die http://www.buffed.de/page/97 mal überflogen?


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Areo265 schrieb:


> Hi könntet ihr mir pls sagen was im beta client für ne realmlist is also den inhalt posten pls habe auch nen key aber realmlist is beschädigt...




Ich glaubs langsam echt nicht.. LEST VON SEITE 1 BIS SEITE 21 MAL ALLES DURCH WAS IM FORUM STEHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann müsst Ihr auch nicht 100mal die gleichen Fragen stellen -.-

Naja, ich warte gespannt auf die nächste invite-welle ^^.

mfg


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Areo265 schrieb:


> Hi könntet ihr mir pls sagen was im beta client für ne realmlist is also den inhalt posten pls habe auch nen key aber realmlist is beschädigt...



schau mal enn paar seiten vorher da steht es


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Ich glaubs langsam echt nicht.. LEST VON SEITE 1 BIS SEITE 21 MAL ALLES DURCH WAS IM FORUM STEHT
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ohh ja da warte ich auch drauf giiihiiihhiiii


----------



## oliilo (5. August 2008)

ich hab mal eine frage habt ihr eine bestätigungs e-mail bekommen als ihr euch angemeldet habt weil ich denke immer das ich vileicht die email adressen falsch eingegeben habe oder kam bei euch auch keine bestätigungs e-mail an ?


----------



## Itto (5. August 2008)

hehe habe auch einen zuerst aus misstrauen gelöscht... dannach den Fred hier geleses un habe festgestellt das der text 1 zu 1 gleich war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt nach 20min  geschafft die E-Mail bei Outlook wiederherzustellen^^


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

oliilo schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine frage habt ihr eine bestätigungs e-mail bekommen als ihr euch angemeldet habt weil ich denke immer das ich vileicht die email adressen falsch eingegeben habe oder kam bei euch auch keine bestätigungs e-mail an ?





mmhh merinst du jetzt als du dich registriert für die auslosung von der beta ???
wenn ja da gab es keine bestätigung


----------



## Wrigor (5. August 2008)

*tanzt durch den Thread*


----------



## Flapso (5. August 2008)

Genau an meinem Geburtstag kam er an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (5. August 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh merinst du jetzt als du dich registriert für die auslosung von der beta ???
> wenn ja da gab es keine bestätigung




ja dank dir


----------



## Thursoni (5. August 2008)

WTF ich hab einmal glück im leben?! Ich bin auch dabei ;D!


----------



## Shagal (5. August 2008)

Mal ne kurze Frage und Tzwar war mein account vom 6 juli biss zum 29 juli inactive heist das jetzt das ich sehr warscheinlich Keinen Beta key bekomme obwohl ich mich schon vor dem 6 juli angemeldet habe??


----------



## NachtKind (5. August 2008)

Yes, ich hab auch eine ^^


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

Shagal schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage und Tzwar war mein account vom 6 juli biss zum 29 juli inactive heist das jetzt das ich sehr warscheinlich Keinen Beta key bekomme obwohl ich mich schon vor dem 6 juli angemeldet habe??


die frage wollte ich auch grade stellen .....kann uns das einer beantworten


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Shagal schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage und Tzwar war mein account vom 6 juli biss zum 29 juli inactive heist das jetzt das ich sehr warscheinlich Keinen Beta key bekomme obwohl ich mich schon vor dem 6 juli angemeldet habe??




Man weiss ja leider nicht wie die Kriterien für die Auswahl lauten ^^.. also hoff einfach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich eher denke das wirklich aktive leute nen beta kriegen.. who knows ^^


mfg


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

Hoffe in der Nächsten Betawelle bin ich dabei würde blizzard die füße küssen^^


----------



## pred86 (5. August 2008)

son schrott, wieder nix bekommen :/

für jedes kack spiel bekomm ich beta Keys... Hellgate: London 2 Stück, Mythos 2 Stück, Tabula Rasa usw... aber für mein allerliebstes WoW bekomm ich mal wieder keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, vllt. hab ich ja bei der nächsten Welle was... und wenn nicht ist eig. ok, dann hab ich beim Release mehr zu staunen und muss ned nochma alles zocken xD

So Far... Gratz an alle glücklichen und denkt dran, was einige vor mir schon geschrieben haben ^^ Sinn und Zweck einer Beta ist es Fehler zu entdecken und Blizzard zu melden, nicht ganz schnell auf 80ig zu kommen ^^

Gruss,
Pred


----------



## [DM]Zottel (5. August 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> Hoffe in der Nächsten Betawelle bin ich dabei würde blizzard die füße küssen^^



Du weist wieviele Mitarbeiter Blizzard hat? Viel Spaß dabei....


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Man weiss ja leider nicht wie die Kriterien für die Auswahl lauten ^^.. also hoff einfach mal weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




haha wenns danach geht hätte ich schon bei bc einen haben müssen aber nix...ich spiele es seit august 2005 und das nenn ich nun nich inaktiv oder ?^^...ich denke das geht nach reinen zufallsprinziep


----------



## Dustin Schönwandt (5. August 2008)

Manno hab keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
voll ka....und dann bannen die auch noch meinen Account..wegen Goldkauf!
Ich wusste doch nicht dass man das nicht darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Dustin schrieb:


> Manno hab keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tjaja ^^ man lernt halt aus seinen fehlern.. *hrhr*


----------



## Xall13 (5. August 2008)

Dustin schrieb:


> Manno hab keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist doppelt bitter


----------



## teroa (5. August 2008)

Shagal schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage und Tzwar war mein account vom 6 juli biss zum 29 juli inactive heist das jetzt das ich sehr warscheinlich Keinen Beta key bekomme obwohl ich mich schon vor dem 6 juli angemeldet habe??





mhmh gute frage irgendwo stand aber das der account am 15.07.08 aktiv gewesen sein muss



und @
ZITAT(Dustin Schönwandt @ 5.08.2008, 13:00) *
Manno hab keinen bekommen 
voll ka....und dann bannen die auch noch meinen Account..wegen Goldkauf!
Ich wusste doch nicht dass man das nicht darf  .

da sag ich mal selber schuld...das weiß jeder mensch


----------



## Supersnipe (5. August 2008)

Natoll ich bekomm mal wieder keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin Schönwandt (5. August 2008)

boah mann! jetzt muss ich erst mal die beiden spiele wiederkaufen und ne gamecard!..geht mir das auf den sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Dustin schrieb:


> boah mann! jetzt muss ich erst mal die beiden spiele wiederkaufen und ne gamecard!..geht mir das auf den sack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es zwingt dich ja keiner ^^

Naja.. also.. ich denke mal, es scheint im Forum so das verdammt viele den Beta Key bekommen haben.. aber.. ich denke kaum das alle eu-zocker hier in buffed vetreten sind ^^ xD.


Und durch die 1ste welle, ist die chance "auserwählt" zu werden bei der 2ten welle grösser xD

mfg


----------



## Squall67 (5. August 2008)

Thx erstmal für den Thread hätte höchstwahrscheinlich erst wieder in 2 Wochen oder so meine emails gecheckt ^^

Btw hab auch einen bekommen und bin grad am installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. August 2008)

diese säcke von blizzard ham mir kein gegeben
naja level ich eben meinen druiden weiter
war ja erst die erste welle


----------



## Dustin Schönwandt (5. August 2008)

ich weiß..aber ich will ja wieder wow zocken! muss ja sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


noch ne frage...wie mach ich dass im forum ein pic angezeigt wird?^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (5. August 2008)

Keinen bekommen, der keinen braucht /pm me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (5. August 2008)

Kein bekommen.
Bin nicht entäuscht man weis eh vorher das man keinen bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## indi92 (5. August 2008)

in 15minuten kann ich endlich nach nordrend.. ich freue mcih schon^^


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' post='784229' date='5.08.2008, 12:59']
> Du weist wieviele Mitarbeiter Blizzard hat? Viel Spaß dabei....




Hätt ich das Geld für den Flug nach Paris würd ichs machen^^


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen.......ist aber schon heftig für was die Keys auf Ebay, Hood und Konsorten verkauft werden. Absolut unverschämt. 

Auf nach Northend ^^


----------



## DunCrow (5. August 2008)

Siehe Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natzerus (5. August 2008)

mann ich will auch nen key -.- 
auch keinen bekommen aber glückwunsch an alle die einenbekommen haben und net einfach WotLK zocken sondern bugs und verbesserungen melden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich warte auf die nächste welle -.-


----------



## Avenenera (5. August 2008)

Jo gz an alle die einen haben ... mit meinem Glüch kann ich deathknight eh erst probieren wenn Woltk draußen ist -.-

Ritz ritz bäumchenkidz


----------



## Krydich (5. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich mal an, wär einen hat - den aber nicht brauch, mir war das Glück vergönnt und würde mich sehr drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

bis jetzt hat aber keiner ne ahnung zu wann die nächste welle kommt oder ?


----------



## aggro-gnom (5. August 2008)

Hallo, könnte mir jemand der mehr als 1 key hat einen geben ? mein bruder hat einen bekommen und wollten uns zusammen nach northend aufmachen, also hätte wär einen? wäre ehct froh!!!! wenn wer hat schreibt mir ne pm, danke im vorraus


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt insgesamt 4 bekommen....abartig


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

beta key hängt mit der email zusammen

selbst wenn du einen key von wem anderen verwendest
brauchst du die dazugehörige email


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (5. August 2008)

Ich hab gehöert die sind acc gebunden und ich fürchte, dass wohl kaum wer einem Fremden seinen Acc überlässt :-$
Naja, ich hab auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragull (5. August 2008)

*Heul *

Mein postfach ich leer ich möchte auch ein Key haben


----------



## aggro-gnom (5. August 2008)

ne die sind nich gebunden die keys


----------



## Steel (5. August 2008)

Ich auch nicht *heul* ^^


----------



## Vexoka (5. August 2008)

50 euro?


----------



## D^l^h (5. August 2008)

alsoooo..... erstma gz an alle die einen haben un an Leute die sagen können:





> Also ich hab jetzt insgesamt 4 bekommen....abartig


.... bitte, gebt mir einen ab!!! *fleh und bettel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: Ich finds nämlich total sch**** un egoistisch, wenn einer meint er müsst seine 100 Accs da anmelden un für 80 auch nochn key bekommen un die behält er dann alle für sich (mal ganz übertrieben)


----------



## Tervorenn (5. August 2008)

Ich könnte auch einen gebrauchen, dann könnte ich meinen kleinen Neffen ein wunderschönes Geburtstagsgeschenk präsentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, falls wer einen übrig hat, ich würde mich sehr freuen und bedanke mich schon jetzt im Namen von Nico-Joel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Deather (5. August 2008)

Außerdem ist die Beta auch nicht dazu gedacht um sich das alles schon ma anzugucken sondern eig um bugs und sowas blizz zu berichten und dafür reicht norm. ein acc.



Gehörst du auch zu den 20% der Leute die keinen Betakey bekommen haben? Dann kopiere diesen Satz in deine Signatur!


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

mir auch^^ warte schon den Ganzen morgen für 32 kleine Ziffern


----------



## Firemagican (5. August 2008)

Denke wohl kaum, dass jemand sein Account verschenkt...
Und wenn doch, plz pn an mich.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReNaMoN (5. August 2008)

omg Leute die dafür Geld verlangen sind echt die letzten


----------



## Ûnh0ly (5. August 2008)

Die Frage kommt nen bisschen verfrüht. 

Das war doch erst die 1.Wlle an Beta-Keys.

Einfach abwarten allzulange lässt die 2. Welle bestimmt nicht auf sich warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Blackthorny (5. August 2008)

jo falls einer einen abgeben mag nehme sehr gern einen


----------



## aggro-gnom (5. August 2008)

also wenn mann 2 hat kann man doch einen verschenken oder? wenn ja pm an mich


----------



## Ûnh0ly (5. August 2008)

Also...öhm.....lol?

Leute jetzt schiebt mal keine Panik!

Das war erst die 1 Welle an Keys !


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> also wenn mann 2 hat kann man doch einen verschenken oder? wenn ja pm an mich



ließt du eigentlich das was manche schreiben ?

die keys sind EMAIL gebunden, auch wenn einer 32028095 beta keys hat
zu jedem beta key gehört ne email


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Ûnh0ly schrieb:


> Also...öhm.....lol?
> 
> Leute jetzt schiebt mal keine Panik!
> 
> Das war erst die 1 Welle an Keys !



/singed


----------



## Hêllslâyêr (5. August 2008)

Ich find die Frage eh dumm.. Wer würde seinen Beta Key abgeben wenn er einen hat? Ich glaube jeder der WoW spielt will den Key selber nutzen ô.O

Und BTW ich will auch einen >_<


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

juhu hab auch einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss mal gucken das ich damit mache, von Beta's halt ich nicht so viel, mann darf das spielen und wenn es raus komtm darf man das gleiche nochmal machen

P.S. Viel Spaß an alle die einen Key bekommen haben udn an alle die keinen bekommen ahben viel Glück beim nächsten mal!


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Das wird auch erst mal die erste Welle bleiben....


----------



## Mebo (5. August 2008)

mich würde nur mal interessieren wann die 2.welle kommt "grübel" "grübel"


----------



## luXz (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ließt du eigentlich das was manche schreiben ?
> 
> die keys sind EMAIL gebunden, auch wenn einer 32028095 beta keys hat
> zu jedem beta key gehört ne email



Kann man die E-mail nicht einfach weiterleiten?


----------



## DerSensenmann (5. August 2008)

Ihr armseeligen Bettler. Fühlt ihr euch nciht wie Penner oder etwas dergleichem?
Ich habe selbst keine Beta Key jedoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen zu betteln...


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ließt du eigentlich das was manche schreiben ?
> 
> die keys sind EMAIL gebunden, auch wenn einer 32028095 beta keys hat
> zu jedem beta key gehört ne email



bekommst du eigentlich auch mal was vernünftiges raus? Man kann einem auch die e-mail weitergeben! 
Zitat Blizz:

F: Wenn ich für einen Account eine Betaeinladung erhalte, kann ich sie stattdessen für einen anderen Account verwenden?
A: Ja, du kannst die Betaeinladung auf einem von dir ausgewählten Account nutzen. 

Quelle: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56261&sid=3


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. August 2008)

bei mir stands nur auf englisch ... obwohl ich deutschen Client habe


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Ihr armseeligen Bettler. Fühlt ihr euch nciht wie Penner oder etwas dergleichem?
> Ich habe selbst keine Beta Key jedoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen zu betteln...



es wird gemunkelt, das manche user einfach nicht mehr ohne beta key weiterspielen wollen
ach wie schade, endlich hören ein paar auf ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulld3mon (5. August 2008)

beta key kann man weitergeben da is nix mit *wird beim lesen e-mail gebunden*


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (5. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bekommst du eigentlich auch mal was vernünftiges raus? Man kann einem auch die e-mail weitergeben!
> Zitat Blizz:
> 
> F: Wenn ich für einen Account eine Betaeinladung erhalte, kann ich sie stattdessen für einen anderen Account verwenden?
> ...




Lol selfowend


----------



## CâshRulz (5. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kann man die E-mail nicht einfach weiterleiten?




ROFL

Sagt mal, wozu denkt Ihr eigentlich gabs ne Betaanmeldephase, an welcher jeder aktive Spieler teilnehmen konnte?!?!? Die Keys sind Account/Emailgebunden. Man bekommt den Key dorthin zugesandt, wo man seine Emailadresse in der Accountverwaltung angelegt hat. Ist man nicht der Inhaber der Emailadresse, sprich hat man den Code von jemand anderen, was zudem verboten ist, kann man damit gar nichts anfangen, da man nicht Inhaber des Codes ist!


----------



## youngceaser (5. August 2008)

falls noch wer einen hat wäre auch nicht böse drüber ^^


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> bei mir stands nur auf englisch ... obwohl ich deutschen Client habe



hmm ich sags nur ungern, aber es könnte sein das es ein Fake ist. Bei mir (und auch bei anderen) steht es ja in mehreren Sprachen


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

Cologne_Chronic schrieb:


> Lol selfowend



nicht ganz da steht selbst da

A: Ja, du kannst die Betaeinladung *auf einem von dir ausgewählten Account nutzen. *


----------



## KennyKiller (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> beta key hängt mit der email zusammen
> 
> selbst wenn du einen key von wem anderen verwendest
> brauchst du die dazugehörige email


falsch! sobald du ihn eingibst ist er gebunden!


----------



## Undead Mage (5. August 2008)

Also leute noch ist nicht alles verloren wie oben schon jmd schrieb war es ja erst die 1 Welle
Wartet doch einfach mal ab


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2008)

CâshRulz schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Sagt mal, wozu denkt Ihr eigentlich gabs ne Betaanmeldephase, an welcher jeder aktive Spieler teilnehmen konnte?!?!? Die Keys sind Account/Emailgebunden. Man bekommt den Key dorthin zugesandt, wo man seine Emailadresse in der Accountverwaltung angelegt hat. Ist man nicht der Inhaber der Emailadresse, sprich hat man den Code von jemand anderen, was zudem verboten ist, kann man damit gar nichts anfangen!



schreib doch nicht so ein Stuss, les dir lieber mal die FAQ von Blizz zum Thema Beta-Keys durch, dann wirst schon merken dass man Keys sehr wohl weitergeben kann!


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

omg man wird aber 100 % keine 2 beta keys b esitzen ! Das is technisch unmöglich. Die schicken dir max. 1 key (wenn überhaupt). Wenn du glück hast, bekommste bei der nächsten "welle" einen ab. Schreib dir das ausm kopf und naja du denkst wohl du hast ahnung weil du da oben meinst die sind nich gebunden ... Die sind sehr wohl an den acc gebunden warum sollte man die beta keys sonst über das accounsystem beantragen ? oO 

Erst gehirn einschalten dann TE eröffnen....

MFG Viss


----------



## Doonna (5. August 2008)

Im Blzzard Forum steht das man Betakeys auch weitergeben kann.


----------



## ReNaMoN (5. August 2008)

Ah cool BOP Beta Keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOechsle (5. August 2008)

Ich würd an eurer stelle nicht verzweifeln hab meinen au gerade erst zugeschickt bekommen. also is eig. noch vieles offen.
Einfach abwarten hab ich au.


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

ja klar die verschicken denk ich auch zeitverschoben die keys

ps: trotzdem glaub ich nich das man die weitergeben kann ...


----------



## Baldoran (5. August 2008)

sagtmal kann man die auch bekommen wenn der account nicht aktiv ist ?

wenn jemand 2 hat kann er mir gerne einen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grins*


----------



## BlizzLord (5. August 2008)

Ähhm wie stellst du dir das vor das jemand 2 hat jeder bekommt 1 Key wenn überhaupt außer er is multiboxer und hat 5 bzw. 40(*hust* Ony 1mann show^^) Accounts

@ über mir sufu ftw mehr sag ich dazu nich :S


----------



## Gattay (5. August 2008)

Egal ob gebunden oder frei verschenkbar, die Diskussion ist voll überflüssig. Oder glaubt aich nur einer von euch, dasss Jemand seinen BETA Key verschenkt?


----------



## Skulld3mon (5. August 2008)

CâshRulz schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Sagt mal, wozu denkt Ihr eigentlich gabs ne Betaanmeldephase, an welcher jeder aktive Spieler teilnehmen konnte?!?!? Die Keys sind Account/Emailgebunden. Man bekommt den Key dorthin zugesandt, wo man seine Emailadresse in der Accountverwaltung angelegt hat. Ist man nicht der Inhaber der Emailadresse, sprich hat man den Code von jemand anderen, was zudem verboten ist, kann man damit gar nichts anfangen, da man nicht Inhaber des Codes ist!



noob


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> Erst gehirn einschalten dann TE eröffnen....



ganz genau, das solltest du mal machen! Rat mal warum man das über die Acc-Daten macht? RICHTIG! Damit man nur 1x an der Verlosung teilnehmen kann. Blizzard schriebt doch selbst, dass man den Key den man bekommen hat (oder auch nicht) auf JEDEM beliebigen Account nutzen kann!


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

stimmt jo der TE is echt überflüssig <.< Also ich würde keinen beta key verschenken


----------



## Skulld3mon (5. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> omg man wird aber 100 % keine 2 beta keys b esitzen ! Das is technisch unmöglich. Die schicken dir max. 1 key (wenn überhaupt). Wenn du glück hast, bekommste bei der nächsten "welle" einen ab. Schreib dir das ausm kopf und naja du denkst wohl du hast ahnung weil du da oben meinst die sind nich gebunden ... Die sind sehr wohl an den acc gebunden warum sollte man die beta keys sonst über das accounsystem beantragen ? oO
> 
> Erst gehirn einschalten dann TE eröffnen....
> 
> MFG Viss



wenn man 2 acc hats geht das


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

ja ok aber wie wahrscheinlich isses das du auf 2 accounts nen beta key bekommst ganz ehrlich ...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (5. August 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Egal ob gebunden oder frei verschenkbar, die Diskussion ist voll überflüssig. Oder glaubt aich nur einer von euch, dasss Jemand seinen BETA Key verschenkt?



Ja, weil es immer Leute gibt, die dann nen Rückzieher machen und nicht den Content vor Release erleben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

@TE

tut mir Leid, abe rich denke nicht das jemand dir einen Beta-Key schenkt. Ich habe selber einen bekommen und weiß noch nicht was ich damit machen soll, aber die meisten die nicht spielen wollen verkaufen ihn wohl oder verschenken ihn an einen/eine Freund/in


----------



## TillL. (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ließt du eigentlich das was manche schreiben ?
> 
> die keys sind EMAIL gebunden, auch wenn einer 32028095 beta keys hat
> zu jedem beta key gehört ne email




Quelle?

Die Key´s sind an nicht´s gebunden. Man braucht nur nen Key und nen aktiven WoW acc und fertig. 
Nix von wegen e-mail oder so. Wenn einer seinen Key hier posten würde würde das vollkommen ausreichen.
Der erste der ihn eingeben würde wäre dann glücklich. Geschehen im offiziellen WoW-forum.


----------



## Marvlol (5. August 2008)

^-^ schnorrer ^-^

/close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , falls doch jemand dem netten TE einen hat, solls ja eh PM werden


----------



## Mat_Strife (5. August 2008)

Ich hab heute einen beta key bekommen und gebe ihn nicht her.
Wer würde das auch tun. niemand


----------



## Struppistrap (5. August 2008)

glückwunsch an die, die einen bekommen haben...
Ich will mir ja die Vorfreude nicht mit etwas halbgarem versaun und spiel Wotlk deshalb auch erst, wenn es offiziell erschienen ist^^
Also strengt euch an, die Fehler in der Beta zu finden^^


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

ich denke auch das die keys nicht E-mail gebunden sind denn in der E-mail steht

"Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern."

Da steht nicht welcher Account


----------



## Girfried (5. August 2008)

Wenn hier keys verschenkt werden nehm ich auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nun mal im ernst wenn ihr nen key habt seid glücklich und spielt die beta wenn ihr keinen habt fangt nich an zu betteln.


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> glückwunsch an die, die einen bekommen haben...
> Ich will mir ja die Vorfreude nicht mit etwas halbgarem versaun und spiel Wotlk deshalb auch erst, wenn es offiziell erschienen ist^^



genau so sehe ich das auch, deswegen finde ich Beta's auch nicht soo toll


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Girfried schrieb:


> Aber nun mal im ernst wenn ihr nen key habt seid glücklich und spielt die beta wenn ihr keinen habt fangt nich an zu betteln.



ich hab auch einen Key aber spiele nie Beta's ich finde es unnötig wenn man etwas halbfertiges spielt und dann, wenn die Erweiterung erscheint, darf man alles nochmal machen

Außerdem "bewahrt" man so den Überraschungseffekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch, deswegen finde ich Beta's auch nicht soo toll




Hmm naja^^ wenn ich beta key hätte.. und beta zocken würde.. würd ich mal den gnomdk machen den ich im sinn hab xD...

aber meinen lieben mage lass ich mal in ruhe ^^ der soll nordend dann besuchen wenns spiel auch wirklich draussen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ich hab auch einen Key aber spiele nie Beta's ich finde es unnötig wenn man etwas halbfertiges spielt und dann, wenn die Erweiterung erscheint, darf man nochmal alles machen



dann kannst du ja deinen dem TE schenken und wir können zu machen ?! wäre das was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulld3mon (5. August 2008)

Beta-Key
Wird beim aufheben gebunden

Benutzen: öffnet das Poral
nach Northend noch vor dem Realase


----------



## neo1986 (5. August 2008)

Also nicht zum Thema aber ich denke alles wurde in den ersten antworten gesagt.
Wie kommt man zu so eiem Beta key?


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> dann kannst du ja deinen dem TE schenken und wir können zu machen ?! wäre das was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, mein bruder nervt schon, weil der den Key haben will. Ich denke ich werde den verkaufen. Ich habe keine Lust den da paar tage spielen zu lassen, bis der keine Lust mehr hat und dann auf das geld zu verzichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Also nicht zum Thema aber ich denke alles wurde in den ersten antworten gesagt.
> Wie kommt man zu so eiem Beta key?



Sich anmelden in der accountverwaltung für den beta key ?


----------



## Trixer (5. August 2008)

> juhu hab auch einen top.gif
> 
> muss mal gucken das ich damit mache, von Beta's halt ich nicht so viel, mann darf das spielen und wenn es raus komtm darf man das gleiche nochmal machen
> 
> P.S. Viel Spaß an alle die einen Key bekommen haben udn an alle die keinen bekommen ahben viel Glück beim nächsten mal!


naja du kannst ihn mir schicken per pm zb^^


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Also nicht zum Thema aber ich denke alles wurde in den ersten antworten gesagt.
> Wie kommt man zu so eiem Beta key?



man kann sich auf der Blizzard Hoempage anmelden


----------



## Hasgli (5. August 2008)

habe nicht alles gelesen...wer aber den Client schneller Downloaden will, sollte es hier tun:

http://wowsource.4players.de/download_wow_client.php

habe es da auch gemacht und dauert knappe 30 min und ist alles sicher da =) und angenehmer für die, die noch im Büro etc sitzen.
Man sieht sich in der Beta =)


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Kann man mit dem Erweiterten Account auf Beta auch normal noch spielen oder nicht.....


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Trixer schrieb:


> naja du kannst ihn mir schicken per pm zb^^



ne sry, aber ich verkaufe lieber den key als ihn in einem Forum zu verschenken


----------



## neo1986 (5. August 2008)

Ok danke hab gedacht die werden irgendwie unter den WOW accounts verlost.


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Erweiterten Account auf Beta auch normal noch spielen oder nicht.....



*mitdemlaufaufdeinenkopfziel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD

Ja man kann noch normal spielen.. das wurde auch schonmal erwähnt.. -.-


mfg


----------



## Ripuli (5. August 2008)

Hallo! Ja die Geschichte mit den Beta Keys ist ein totaler Kampf. 
Spieler, die einen Zugang möchten bekommen keinen und Spieler, die sich die "Überraschung" aufsparen wollen und auf das fertige
Addon warten haben 2 im Postfach liegen.

Ich selber wäre natürlich überglücklich über einen Key, da ich Momentan Urlaub habe und
gerne dazu beitragen würde das Spiel wirklich in die letzte Ecke zu testen. (klingt bissle geschwollen aber weiß nicht wie ich es anderst
formulieren soll) Wer einen Key so zu sagen übrig hat, kann sich ja gerne melden.


Hoffen wir auf eine erneute Welle an Beta Zugängen für alle Spieler, die sich einen wünschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf bald!


----------



## Mafiabetrueger (5. August 2008)

Wenn einer 2 Keys hat wäre ich sehr dankbar einen zu bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn wer so nett ist PM n mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (5. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ne sry, aber ich verkaufe lieber den key als ihn in einem Forum zu verschenken



Leute wie dich sollte man direkt sperren und nie wieder spielen lassen.


----------



## Pirillo (5. August 2008)

die keys die ihr bekommen habt sind höchstwarscheinlich accountgebunden...also nix mit verschicken Trixer


naja aber wenn man das so liest wurden ja ziemlich viele vergeben...und das war erst die erste welle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> *mitdemlaufaufdeinenkopfziel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja aber warum soll ich jetzt 24 Seiten durchblättern wenn du mir sowieso antwortest ^^....Danke ^^





UND NOCH WAS......DIE KEYS SIND NICHT ACCOUNTGEBUNDEN !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ja aber warum soll ich jetzt 24 Seiten durchblättern wenn du mir sowieso antwortest ^^....Danke ^^




Gute frage^^

naja.. hast ja nur glück das ich so nett bin xD


Zu den Beta-Keys <- Hatten wir auch schonmal xD *kreisch* ^^

Und übrigens.. ist doch egal was jemand mit seinem Key anstellt ^^.


MFG


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Preator schrieb:


> Leute wie dich sollte man direkt sperren und nie wieder spielen lassen.



aha na wie du meinst


----------



## Neque neque (5. August 2008)

na klasse, ab morgen muss ich für 2monate ins krankenhaus... und dann darf ich die beta von wotlk WTF????


----------



## King Kila (5. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe soeben in mein Emailfach geschaut und gesehen, dass ich auch so einen Key habe. 
Ok hab auf den Link geklickt (der selbe wie vom Fred-Ersteller) und dann den Key eingegeben. Accounname + Passwort eingebenen und auf "Account Upgrade" geklickt. Dann läd es die Seite wieder und es steht "Ungültiger Login" dort.
Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Ist das auch die echte Mail?

Würde mich auf Hilfe freuen

MfG Kila


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Mafiabetrueger schrieb:


> Wenn einer 2 Keys hat wäre ich sehr dankbar einen zu bekomm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja jeder der 2 Keys hat muss auch 2 Accounts haben, und das ist eher die Minderheit und wenn man das noch für beide Keys bekommt, hat man echt Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natzerus (5. August 2008)

ich würde auch gerne einen nehmen würde sogar bei der nächsten welle wenn ich einen bekomme würde den ihm zurückgeben habe schohn Wotlk vor 1 woche runtergeladen^^


----------



## @StRuPPi@ (5. August 2008)

Man hat das lange gedauert.
In meinem Postfach habe ich auch einen gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werde es auch gleich mal antesten.
Habe noch nie so viel Glück gehabt, irgendetwas zu gewinnen.

An alle die einen Key beommen haben "Man sieht sich" und die keinen haben
"Schade vielleicht beim nächsten mal"


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe soeben in mein Emailfach geschaut und gesehen, dass ich auch so einen Key habe.
> Ok hab auf den Link geklickt (der selbe wie vom Fred-Ersteller) und dann den Key eingegeben. Accounname + Passwort eingebenen und auf "Account Upgrade" geklickt. Dann läd es die Seite wieder und es steht "Ungültiger Login" dort.
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> ...



ist die Mail in mehreren Sprachen? und vom wem kommt die? habe selber noch nichts versucht


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe soeben in mein Emailfach geschaut und gesehen, dass ich auch so einen Key habe.
> Ok hab auf den Link geklickt (der selbe wie vom Fred-Ersteller) und dann den Key eingegeben. Accounname + Passwort eingebenen und auf "Account Upgrade" geklickt. Dann läd es die Seite wieder und es steht "Ungültiger Login" dort.
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> ...




Ich spreng gleich den ganzen thread in die luft -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja.. rumhüpfen hilft ja bekanntlich..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Preator (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe soeben in mein Emailfach geschaut und gesehen, dass ich auch so einen Key habe.
> Ok hab auf den Link geklickt (der selbe wie vom Fred-Ersteller) und dann den Key eingegeben. Accounname + Passwort eingebenen und auf "Account Upgrade" geklickt. Dann läd es die Seite wieder und es steht "Ungültiger Login" dort.
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> ...



Sind warscheinlich im Moment noch sehr viele die auf die Seite zugreifen also einfach mal ein bisschen warten


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. August 2008)

hatte ich auch ... eventuell in letzter zeit das PW geändert ? dass wars bei mir nämlich ....


----------



## Thí (5. August 2008)

Selbst wenn ich mehr als einen Beta-Key bekommen hätte und es möglich wäre Beta-Keys zu verschenken/verkaufen, würde ich ihn mit Sicherheit keinem Fremden überlassen auch wenn er noch so lieb fragt und guckt. Wenn dann an Freunde, Bekannte, Gildenmitglieder usw.


----------



## King Kila (5. August 2008)

Sie kommt von  "WoW Expansion Beta" <WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com>
und ist in 4 Sprachen
und ja letztens PW geändert....


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> Sie kommt von  "WoW Expansion Beta" <WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com>
> und ist in 4 Sprachen
> und ja letztens PW geändert....



ok dann ist die Mail wohl echt


----------



## derseppel (5. August 2008)

Naja ich habe mich mit 4!, ja richtig  4 Accounts angemeldet und keinen bekommen. Naja mehr als dumm aus der Wäsche schauen und zusehen wie viele ohne Beta Erfahrung auf Colderra ihr Unwesen treiben, kann ich jetzt auch nicht.

die meisten werden sicher nicht einen bug melden.

Wenn ich sehe das andere gleich mehrere keys bekommen habe...


----------



## King Kila (5. August 2008)

aaah jetzt....hab einfach mal des alte PW eingegeben...vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewerk (5. August 2008)

Gocu ich hoffe du bekommst ein acc ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, beta nicht spielen wollen aber sich reggen und einen abgreifen das kann ich echt leiden...


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> aaah jetzt....hab einfach mal des alte PW eingegeben...vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gern geschehen


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> aaah jetzt....hab einfach mal des alte PW eingegeben...vielen Dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

bluewerk schrieb:


> Gocu ich hoffe du bekommst ein acc ban
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bekomme zu 100% keinen bann, außerdem machen das viele hier imF orum einfach verschenken usw.

Außerdem wollte ich zu der Zeit noch spielen als ich mich angemeldet habe, aber es hat einfach zu lange gedauert

Und dir wünsche ich auch einen Bann, das ist meine Entscheidung und nicht deine und du kannst daran auch bestimmt nichts ändern, erstmal genau lesen was ich vor hatte


----------



## Curentix (5. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Nein, mein bruder nervt schon, weil der den Key haben will. Ich denke ich werde den verkaufen. Ich habe keine Lust den da paar tage spielen zu lassen, bis der keine Lust mehr hat und dann auf das geld zu verzichten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist mal die richtige Einstellung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine es ernst, wenn man einen Beta Key bekommt, und net spielen will. Dann sollte man, vor allem bei so einem beliebtem Spiel wie WoW, den Nutzen daraus ziehen, und die Idioten die Hunderte von Euros breitwillig hinblätter ärmer machen!

Mit dem BC Key hab ich es so gemacht, mit dem WOTLK Key werd ich es wohl nicht machen, denke mal ich werds spielen. Aber wenn net, dann frag ich erstmal meinen besten Freund, wenn der auch unsicher ist, dann wirds verkauft.

500-600 engl. Pfund sind locker drin! engl. Pfund, weil die Währung stärker ist als der Euro, so bekomm ich mehr raus.

Andere Geschichte:
Kollege von mir hat 2 Accounts WoW, eine US und einen EU. Den US als er noch in der USA gearbeitet hat, und den EU wenn der in Frankreich zu Hause ist. Beide für Wotlk Beta angemeldet, beide Keys bekommen. Dann war der noch auf der WWI oder WII, diese Messe in Frankreich da, und hat noch einen Key bekommen. Also 3 Betakeys, 2 hat der Verkauft. Einen für 700 Dollar, den anderen für 600 Euro. Den 3. behält der vorerst mal. 

Ausserdem war der in Warhammer Online Beta bis vor letztem Monat, dann wollte er nicht mehr, hat seinen Beta Acc verkauft, nochmal für 500 oder 700 Dollar, weiß ich garade net mehr.

Moral der Geschichte? Mit Betas lässt es sich soviel Geld machen, das ist teilweise mal unglaublich. Einfach nur geil finde ich! Geil in dem Sinne, dass es so kaputte Menschen gibt, die für einen kurzfristigen Preview von einem Spiel, soviel zahlen!

Vor allem in der UK und in der USA gibt es einen lukurativen Markt für Beta-Keys! In Deutschland weiß ich net!


----------



## Dunkelwolf (5. August 2008)

King schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe soeben in mein Emailfach geschaut und gesehen, dass ich auch so einen Key habe.
> Ok hab auf den Link geklickt (der selbe wie vom Fred-Ersteller) und dann den Key eingegeben. Accounname + Passwort eingebenen und auf "Account Upgrade" geklickt. Dann läd es die Seite wieder und es steht "Ungültiger Login" dort.
> Hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> ...



Hm bei mir war es ganauso. Bis mir eingefallen ist, das ich ja in der Zwischenzeit das Passwort geändert habe. Wenn du das Passwort gespeichert hattest und nun ein neues hast.. probiere es einfach mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja und.. Hurra, ich hatte einmal in meinem Leben Glück *Tränen abwisch* *lach*


€dit: Okay, ich war zu langsam *grins*


----------



## Tusnelda (5. August 2008)

Wann habt ihr denn die Key´s erhalten, also welche Uhrzeit? Nur um zu wissen, das man seine F5-Taste wieder erstmal schonen kann?^^


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Das ist mal die richtige Einstellung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja das Problem, mein bruder will da nen DK spielen, toll nach spätestens einer Woche hat der keine Lust mehr und das Geld bekomme ich so auch nicht


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Tusnelda schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr denn die Key´s erhalten, also welche Uhrzeit? Nur um zu wissen, das man seine F5-Taste wieder erstmal schonen kann?^^



die wurden so gegen 5-7 Uhr verschickt


----------



## Preator (5. August 2008)

Tusnelda schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr denn die Key´s erhalten, also welche Uhrzeit? Nur um zu wissen, das man seine F5-Taste wieder erstmal schonen kann?^^



Ich glaub so zwischen 5 und 8 Uhr sind die rausgegangen also kannst aufhören deine F5-Taste zu quälen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

Alter sind das nette download zeiten...aber war ja nicht anders zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber bis mein kleiner Kampfzwerg transferiert wurde, dauert das ja circa 2 Tage. Also keine eile.


----------



## Durbem (5. August 2008)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte mir jemand der mehr als 1 key hat einen geben ? mein bruder hat einen bekommen und wollten uns zusammen nach northend aufmachen, also hätte wär einen? wäre ehct froh!!!! wenn wer hat schreibt mir ne pm, danke im vorraus


Hallo!
Mein Bruder hat 50 Euro bekommen!
Kann mir jemand von euch, der mehr wie 50 Euro hat diese geben?
Würd mich echt freuen!

Ich hoffe man erkennt den Sarkasmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swarm (5. August 2008)

Yesa, habe auch einen bekommen.....Nur noch 6 Stunden und ich kann loslegen!


----------



## MyLordShu (5. August 2008)

hey Leute,
gz an alle die 'nen Key bekommen haben...
Ich hab keinen...
So schlimm ist das auch nicht, kann ich euch wenigstens die Schuld geben wenn das Spiel rauskommt und noch ein paar
krasse Bugs hat... xD

Nya, Mfg
MyLordShu


----------



## x.Ne0n (5. August 2008)

also die Deathknight quests sind stellenweise sogar sehr verbugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (5. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> ja das Problem, mein bruder will da nen DK spielen, toll nach spätestens einer Woche hat der keine Lust mehr und das Geld bekomme ich so auch nicht


Ja, wenn du es weißt, dass es so sein wird, dann gib es ihm nicht. Ist weggeworfenes Geld!

Also Bruder hin oder her. Verkauf es lieber! Kaputte Zahlungswillige wirste an jeder Ecke finden!


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

Man ich fühle mich Total verarscht... Fast ALLE haben nen Betakey bekommen. Bei uns auf den Server (Arthas) ist Kaum was los ca 20 Mann in sw. Da Frag ich mich: "Bin ich der Einzigste der keinen Beta key bekommen hab?" Und ich find das Total kacke das manche 3 Keys Bei Ebay reinstellen und dick Money machen. Die Andren warten auf EINEN Key und haben schon alles vorbereitet (Wotlk Gedownloades, Gepacht usw) Die Trauer wär nicht so groß wenn nur ein Paar nen Beta key bekommen und ich nicht Dabei gewesen wär ABER: 20 Seiten im Buffed +20 Seiten im Blizzard Forum Steht : "Jaa ich hab nen Betakey". Ich freu mich Natürlich für die Aber Dass ist doch keine Besonderheit mehr und die Server sind Überlastet!!! Also Stehen die nicht Beta tester Allein da und warten Verzewifelt auf eine E-Mail. Auf den Richtigen Server ist kaum was los und auf der Beta Server ist Überlastet.

Mfg Wilddevil


----------



## Dinozzo02 (5. August 2008)

Ich kann mich einreihen^^ Glücklicher besitzer eines Beta-keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja 4 von 6 std sind ja mittlerweile schon um und Wotlk ist zu 69% geladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> Man ich fühle mich Total verarscht... Fast ALLE haben nen Betakey bekommen. Bei uns auf den Server (Arthas) ist Kaum was los ca 20 Mann in sw. Da Frag ich mich: "Bin ich der Einzigste der keinen Beta key bekommen hab?" Und ich find das Total kacke das manche 3 Keys Bei Ebay reinstellen und dick Money machen. Die Andren warten auf EINEN Key und haben schon alles vorbereitet (Wotlk Gedownloades, Gepacht usw) Die Trauer wär nicht so groß wenn nur ein Paar nen Beta key bekommen und ich nicht Dabei gewesen wär ABER: 20 Seiten im Buffed +20 Seiten im Blizzard Forum Steht : "Jaa ich hab nen Betakey". Ich freu mich Natürlich für die Aber Dass ist doch keine Besonderheit mehr und die Server sind Überlastet!!! Also Stehen die nicht Beta tester Allein da und warten Verzewifelt auf eine E-Mail. Auf den Richtigen Server ist kaum was los und auf der Beta Server ist Überlastet.
> 
> Mfg Wilddevil




Nein du bist nicht der einzige.....es sei denn die 20 Leute in SW wie du schreibst sind Bots....


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du es weißt, dass es so sein wird, dann gib es ihm nicht. Ist weggeworfenes Geld!
> 
> Also Bruder hin oder her. Verkauf es lieber! Kaputte Zahlungswillige wirste an jeder Ecke finden!



klingt zwar bisschen dumm, aber ich kenne den (ist ja mein bruder) nach spätestens einer Woche ist er wieder mit seinem Main auf den normalen Servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

rofl ^^ genau wo ich auf diesen treath hier antworte, is mein beta key im postfach drinnen xD für 500 euro kannst ihn haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne scherz unverkäuflich das ding! und wenn verschenken erst recht nicht. Warte einfach ab vll bekommst noch ein.

MFG Viss


----------



## Monolith (5. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> omg Leute die dafür Geld verlangen sind echt die letzten


Ich würd auch Geld dafür verlangen...
Wenn ich etwas habe, was viele Leute haben wollen, für das viele Leute auch Geld zahlen würden, das ich auch genauso gut selbst benutzen könnte - was mache ich da? Ich verschenke es natürlich...

ehm... hallo, aufwachen!


----------



## ReWahn (5. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> omg Leute die dafür Geld verlangen sind echt die letzten



Warum? Nur weil du kein Glück hattest und dir bei EBay keinen leisten kannst? Kann die Leute ie ihn verkaufen gut verstehen... 



DerSensenmann schrieb:


> Ihr armseeligen Bettler. Fühlt ihr euch nciht wie Penner oder etwas dergleichem?
> Ich habe selbst keine Beta Key jedoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen zu betteln...



Sprichst mir aus der Seele...
Wenn man unbedingt Beta testen will dann kauft man sich einen Key bei Ebay. 
Warum nur denke ich gerade an lvl 30 Chars die im /2 "Gibt mir mal jemand 20 gold ich kann mir mein mount nicht leisten!!!!!" spammen?
"gibt mir mal jemand nen betakey weil mein bruder hat auch einen!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
...


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich würd auch Geld dafür verlangen...
> Wenn ich etwas habe, was viele Leute haben wollen, für das viele Leute auch Geld zahlen würden, das ich auch genauso gut selbst benutzen könnte - was mache ich da? Ich verschenke es natürlich...
> 
> ehm... hallo, aufwachen!



genau so denken die mesten leute und das ist auch normal so, dann gibt es aber noch die Käufer die verschieden denken. manche meinen "Ach sind ja nur 200€" und aandere "OMG WTF!!! 200€ für einen KEY!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (5. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Andere Geschichte:
> Kollege von mir hat 2 Accounts WoW, eine US und einen EU. Den US als er noch in der USA gearbeitet hat, und den EU wenn der in Frankreich zu Hause ist. Beide für Wotlk Beta angemeldet, beide Keys bekommen. Dann war der noch auf der WWI oder WII, diese Messe in Frankreich da, und hat noch einen Key bekommen. Also 3 Betakeys, 2 hat der Verkauft. Einen für 700 Dollar, den anderen für 600 Euro. Den 3. behält der vorerst mal.



Sorry, aber kein Mensch und sei es der größte WoW Freak den ein dunkler keller zu bieten hat zahlt 700 $ bzw 600 € für nen BETA KEY!

mach eine null weg! dann glaub ich es dir zwar immer noch nicht, aber es klingt dann wenigstens nicht so lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie lang geht so ne beta? (kenne mich nicht aus... 2-3 Monate?) und dafür so viel geld aufn Tisch knallen... ne, macht kein Mensch


----------



## Serran (5. August 2008)

ReNaMoN schrieb:


> omg Leute die dafür Geld verlangen sind echt die letzten



keute die um keys betteln auch -.-".   Wer gibt schon seinen Key einfach so ab?


----------



## Vampirgott (5. August 2008)

Ich hab auch einen, nur noch downloaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

50% hab ich schon geschafft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

snif guck mal in ebay ... da vk leute die beta keys für 300 euro teilweise also es gibt schon echt extreme wow freaks glaubs mir >.<


----------



## Lisutari (5. August 2008)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> ne die sind nich gebunden die keys


Doch sind sie, aber großes logistisches Nachfolziehungsvermögen kann man von jemanden der LOl!ZOMG!ROFL!STFU!! als Forumstitel hat wohl nicht verlangen


----------



## snif07 (5. August 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> snif guck mal in ebay ... da vk leute die beta keys für 300 euro teilweise also es gibt schon echt extreme wow freaks glaubs mir >.<




Anbieten und kaufen sind 2 verschieden Dinge.


----------



## Karakaya (5. August 2008)

Ich find esunverschämt dann noch zu sagen mein bruder hat ein key, wenn du 2hast gib mir einen...Vlt will der jenige auch mit sein freund spielen oder verkaufen, schonma nachgedacht?


----------



## Kooki (5. August 2008)

weiss jmd wie viele Wellen es noch geben wird?


----------



## Fangels (5. August 2008)

Leider keinen erwischt ^^ Aber die die keinen haben sollten es positiv sehen kannman besser undmehr farmen ^^ weil  ja so viele mit der beta beschäftigt sind ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

mh ka aber eine is scheinbar heute raus, da ich heut einen im email fach hatte!

und ja snif da hast auch wieder recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hab schon von mehreren gehört das es solche "freaks" gibt, die nen beta key für paar hunderte euros kaufen. 

Naja wenn se das geld haben warum nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das müsste jetz ja die 2. beta key welle gewesen sein, mal schaun ob noch ne 3. folgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Viss


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Karakaya schrieb:


> Ich find esunverschämt dann noch zu sagen mein bruder hat ein key, wenn du 2hast gib mir einen...Vlt will der jenige auch mit sein freund spielen oder verkaufen, schonma nachgedacht?



genau so sehe ich das auch, am schlimmsten finde ich aber die, die keinen bekommen haben und dann neidisch sind "Sowas wie du sollte gebannt werde, wenn du den verkaufen willst geb den lieber mir, dann kann ich wenigstens spielen" oder auch die die sagen "Ne E-mail ist ein Fake, gib mir den Code" (Und manche davon meinen es wirklich ernst und wollen so den key von dem jenigen haben)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kooki (5. August 2008)

xD du sagst es...


----------



## Killsprought (5. August 2008)

naaah ich würd au gern en key ham ^^ freu mich aufn dk aber verkaufen werd ich ihn eher nich - hab zwar nix gegen geld dass da rausspringt aber ich möcht lieber die spielinhalte testen , bugs melden un mit anderen erfahrungen teilen ^^ naja aber falls wer einen verschenkt ich nehm ihn gern und werd ihn auch usen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And yes, there is recklessnes. Life with it and eat the Crit ;-)


----------



## Erriel (5. August 2008)

Ich sags mal ganz ehrlich. Ich will garkeinen beta Key haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will mich überraschen lassen was da tolles kommt.

Aber viel Spaß an die jenigen die einen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (5. August 2008)

" ich bin so ein wohltäter. ich sammele beta keys für kinde rin afrika, die leider keinen beta key bekommen konnten.
bitte schickt eure keys per pn an mich. danke!"

oh man wie tief kann man sinken -.-


----------



## Numero (5. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kein Mensch und sei es der größte WoW Freak den ein dunkler keller zu bieten hat zahlt 700 $ bzw 600 € für nen BETA KEY!
> 
> mach eine null weg! dann glaub ich es dir zwar immer noch nicht, aber es klingt dann wenigstens nicht so lächerlich
> 
> ...



Schau bitte mal auf ebay, die gehen jetzt schon für teilweise über 350 euro weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elkiller (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ließt du eigentlich das was manche schreiben ?
> 
> die keys sind EMAIL gebunden, auch wenn einer 32028095 beta keys hat
> zu jedem beta key gehört ne email


 

klar wo steht das bitte? schwachsinn du musst den key sowieso erst mit deinem account aktivieren und dann deine emailaddresse von deinem account benutzen -.-


----------



## Ghrodan (5. August 2008)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, die Chars, die man auf den Betaserver transferiert, kann man die danach ganz einfach zurücktransferieren, oder wie funktioniert das?

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Baldoran (5. August 2008)

sry aber das muss sein..
ich gucke gerade in spamordner und da ist MEIN BETAKEY !!! JEAR !!!
*hust grins*


----------



## snooze.G5 (5. August 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage, die Chars, die man auf den Betaserver transferiert, kann man die danach ganz einfach zurücktransferieren, oder wie funktioniert das?
> 
> MfG, Ghrodan



du kopierst deinen Char auf den server mit dem Original passiert gar nix, du kannst auch paralel beta und normal spielen

ps:

ICH HABE HEUTE MORGEN NEN KEY ERHALTEN WUHUUUUUU

DK ICH KOMME


----------



## Elkiller (5. August 2008)

Ghrodan schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage, die Chars, die man auf den Betaserver transferiert, kann man die danach ganz einfach zurücktransferieren, oder wie funktioniert das?
> 
> MfG, Ghrodan



die werden nur kopiert also keine sorge


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

naja eigentlich is ne frechheit solche beta keys, blizzard hat kostenlos einen spieletest sprich es werden bugs usw. gemeldet von spielern die dafür nicht bezahlt werden! Also sogesehen bescheissen sie uns ja ^^ ich mein nen normaler spieletester bekommt auch kohle für seine arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

MFG


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> sry aber das muss sein..
> ich gucke gerade in spamordner und da ist MEIN BETAKEY !!! JEAR !!!
> *hust grins*




GZ ich auch haben beta Key


----------



## Baldoran (5. August 2008)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> GZ ich auch haben beta Key



wenn du nicht lügst sehen wir uns heute abend in nordend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X4ever (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ließt du eigentlich das was manche schreiben ?
> 
> die keys sind EMAIL gebunden, auch wenn einer 32028095 beta keys hat
> zu jedem beta key gehört ne email


Was babelst du da für ein s***????
Eigentlich hab ich jetzt kein bock mit dir über das zu reden aber da ich nix zutun habe :

Man kann die Key "OHNE EMAIL WEITERGEBEN" das ist nur 1 EMAIL "E M A I L" und der "K E Y" steht da drin den kannst du "K O P I E R E N" und " W E I T E R S C H I C K E N" und dan kann der jenige "sein" " A C C O U N T" erweitern und erstellt dan noch ein externen Account...

Ich frag mich wie du an die 6 K Beiträge kommst die hälfte ist warscheinlich dafon sinnloser Spam


----------



## Syrahna (5. August 2008)

SO: habe vor einiger Zeit(noch vor der anmeldung zur beta) mein pw geändert, habe mich die ganze zeit gefragt, warum immer ein error kam, wenn ich meinen beta key eingeben wollte. der grund: die beta keys sind an das aktuelle pw+benutzernamen gebunden. sprich ein vk bei ebay wäre sinnlos


----------



## Elkiller (5. August 2008)

X4ever schrieb:


> Was babelst du da für ein s***????
> Eigentlich hab ich jetzt kein bock mit dir über das zu reden aber da ich nix zutun habe :
> 
> Man kann die Key "OHNE EMAIL WEITERGEBEN" das ist nur 1 EMAIL "E M A I L" und der "K E Y" steht da drin den kannst du "K O P I E R E N" und " W E I T E R S C H I C K E N" und dan kann der jenige "sein" " A C C O U N T" erweitern und erstellt dan noch ein externen Account...
> ...




xDDDD


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> wenn du nicht lügst sehen wir uns heute abend in nordend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





ich mein ich will auch einen haben 
hab noch keinen


----------



## CRUSH111 (5. August 2008)

Passt zwar net hier hin aber ich hab nen key für die Warhammer beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elkiller (5. August 2008)

Syrahna schrieb:


> SO: habe vor einiger Zeit(noch vor der anmeldung zur beta) mein pw geändert, habe mich die ganze zeit gefragt, warum immer ein error kam, wenn ich meinen beta key eingeben wollte. der grund: die beta keys sind an das aktuelle pw+benutzernamen gebunden. sprich ein vk bei ebay wäre sinnlos



das ist bugg das muss man öfter probieren


----------



## Mace (5. August 2008)

ich hab nen key bekommen und auf nem acc angewendet mit dem ich mich nicht angemeldet hatte...hab hier noch einen aber den behalte ich erstmal..vilt möchte einer meiner freunde ja auch spielen


----------



## Elkiller (5. August 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> ich hab nen key bekommen und auf nem acc angewendet mit dem ich mich nicht angemeldet hatte...hab hier noch einen aber den behalte ich erstmal..vilt möchte einer meiner freunde ja auch spielen


 

need!! pls falls der net zocken will!


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Ich find´s ja schon Hammer......hab gleich 4 Keys bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (5. August 2008)

ICh finds übrigends scheiße wenn sich ein Spieler da mit mehreren acc anmeldet.Jeder sollte die gleichen Chancen haben und nicht  die mit dem meisten Geld.Genauso affig ist es sich da nur anzumelden um seinen Key dann zu verkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killsprought (5. August 2008)

was bisten du fürn kiddy?


----------



## Traklar (5. August 2008)

Die Beta-Keys der Verlosung sind leider Account-abhängig, bzw. bei mehreren Accounts muss die E-Mail-Adresse gleich sein. Und dir wird wohl leider niemand seine Accountdaten geben. Nur wenn noch einer nen WWI-Key hätte, könntest du rein, aber die wirst du nicht umsonst bekommen.


----------



## Curentix (5. August 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber kein Mensch und sei es der größte WoW Freak den ein dunkler keller zu bieten hat zahlt 700 $ bzw 600 € für nen BETA KEY!
> 
> mach eine null weg! dann glaub ich es dir zwar immer noch nicht, aber es klingt dann wenigstens nicht so lächerlich
> 
> ...


Haste dann ne Entwicklung verschlafen, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen! Bisschen Googlen, bisschen lesen, dann wirste sehen, dass vor kurzem in England welche für über 500 Pfund weggingen.

Der Markt ist da, und er ist lukrativ. Und mit Markt meine ich ganz bestimmt nicht ausschließlich eBay ..es gibt andere Plattformen.


----------



## falkenauge2 (5. August 2008)

wie meinen 80% der der an der Betakeyauslosumg teilgenommenen bewerber bekommen auch einen!?


----------



## skunkie (5. August 2008)

> ne die sind nich gebunden die keys


Du hast wohl einen Key, daß du das so genau weißt?


> Haste dann ne Entwicklung verschlafen, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen! Bisschen Googlen, bisschen lesen, dann wirste sehen, dass vor kurzem in England welche für über 500 Pfund weggingen.


Und funktionieren die auch?


----------



## Shaadoon (5. August 2008)

@ 1. auf der Seite. Bist du so mies drauf weil du keinen Key bekommen hast, oder wie muss man den Post verstehen?



Nerdavia schrieb:


> Ich find´s ja schon Hammer......hab gleich 4 Keys bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist doch sicherlich ein netter Mensch und gibst mir einen davon ab, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Traklar schrieb:


> Die Beta-Keys der Verlosung sind leider Account-abhängig, bzw. bei mehreren Accounts muss die E-Mail-Adresse gleich sein. Und dir wird wohl leider niemand seine Accountdaten geben. Nur wenn noch einer nen WWI-Key hätte, könntest du rein, aber die wirst du nicht umsonst bekommen.



Der offizielle FAQ im Blizzardforum meint dazu:



			
				Cerunya schrieb:
			
		

> F: Wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich bereits durch eine andere Quelle Zugang zur Beta erhalten werde, kann ich trotzdem bei der Auslosung gewinnen?
> A: Auch wenn man bereits einen garantierten Betaplatz hat, kann man an der Auslosung teilnehmen. Für den Fall, dass man gewinnt, ist es erlaubt die Betaeinladung an einen Freund oder ein Familienmitglied weiterzugeben.



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56261&sid=3

Ergo: Keys sind beliebig weitergebbar.


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> ICh finds übrigends scheiße wenn sich ein Spieler da mit mehreren acc anmeldet.Jeder sollte die gleichen Chancen haben und nicht  die mit dem meisten Geld.Genauso affig ist es sich da nur anzumelden um seinen Key dann zu verkaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was hast denn du für ein Problem....hättest du 4 Keys bekommen würdest du deinen Mund halten oder.....rauch und sauf weniger dann hast auch mehr Geld


----------



## Lo1 (5. August 2008)

Un70uch schrieb:


> ich lese schon etwas länger diese forum und wollte endlich mal los werden was ihr hier alles für idioten seid...
> 
> wenn ich anfange hier was zu lesen finde ichs nach dem 2 post kacke weil irgendein vollspast mal wieder kacke schreibt
> 
> ...



/ironie on

Ja Buffed.de is voll scheiße. die haben doch alle kp unso alles scheiße 

/ironie off

Was hast du für ein Problem?
Sauer.dass du keinen Key bekommen hast? Armer Junge ...

Edit: Hab auch kein Key xD


----------



## Mace (5. August 2008)

ich habe nen key bekommen und auf einem acc regestriert mit dem meine emailaddresse nix zu tun hat..ist ein acc von meinem freund also ist der nicht acc gebunden oO


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Was hast denn du für ein Problem....hättest du 4 Keys bekommen würdest du deinen Mund halten oder.....rauch und sauf weniger dann hast auch mehr Geld



denke ich auch, wenn amn einen Key hat ist alles in Ordnung, wenn man keinen bekommen hat ist man neidisch und versucht zu betteln oder sonst was zu machen (nicht alle das bezieht sich auf wenige personen)


----------



## Baldoran (5. August 2008)

sagtmal darf man eigentlich in der beta addons nutzen ?


----------



## Deepender (5. August 2008)

Cologne_Chronic schrieb:


> Lol selfowend


ich bin auch richtig sauer auf blizzard,ich spiele seid anfang wow,also seid dem release date,pre bc alles durchstanden,und ich habe hier einen der seid 2 monaten zockt,der hat einen key bekommen und ich nicht,ich finde sowas eine riesen sauerei von blizzard,am liebsten würde ich bis zum neuen addon den acc einfrieren.


----------



## NightCreat (5. August 2008)

könnte man überhaupt 2 keys bekommen? also das wird doch nach dem zufallsgenerator entschieden und ich denke das die e-mail adressen die einen bekommen haben da nicht mehr drin sind


----------



## X4ever (5. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> sagtmal darf man eigentlich in der beta addons nutzen ?


Ja wen diese auch gehn...


----------



## Manjestic (5. August 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> könnte man überhaupt 2 keys bekommen? also das wird doch nach dem zufallsgenerator entschieden und ich denke das die e-mail adressen die einen bekommen haben da nicht mehr drin sind




Mehrere E-Mailadressen?


----------



## Gocu (5. August 2008)

Deepender schrieb:


> ich bin auch richtig sauer auf blizzard,ich spiele seid anfang wow,also seid dem release date,pre bc alles durchstanden,und ich habe hier einen der seid 2 monaten zockt,der hat einen key bekommen und ich nicht,ich finde sowas eine riesen sauerei von blizzard,am liebsten würde ich bis zum neuen addon den acc einfrieren.



naja Blizzard kann dafür aber nichts (in gewissen maßen) denn die Keys werdena usgelost und da kann man auch nichtsmehr dran ändern, da sind alle gleich, egal wie lange sie spielen


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. August 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> könnte man überhaupt 2 keys bekommen? also das wird doch nach dem zufallsgenerator entschieden und ich denke das die e-mail adressen die einen bekommen haben da nicht mehr drin sind


 
jep wenn man 4acc hat und alle 4gleichzeitig werden ausgewählt dann hat man 4beta keys


----------



## Deepender (5. August 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> naja Blizzard kann dafür aber nichts (in gewissen maßen) denn die Keys werdena usgelost und da kann man auch nichtsmehr dran ändern, da sind alle gleich, egal wie lange sie spielen


ich komme auch aus der nähe kpblenz gocu musste ich jetzt schreiben^^


----------



## Mosur (5. August 2008)

Wie dumm muss man sein um nach einem Beta Key zufragen ?! O.o sie sind

a.) email gebunden
b.) account gebunden

und 
c.) jede person bekommt max 1 key 

ich glaube kaum das dir irgendwer seine email + account daten gibt O.o


Vogel....


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Mosur schrieb:


> Wie dumm muss man sein um nach einem Beta Key zufragen ?! O.o sind sind
> a.) email gebunden
> b.) account gebunden
> und
> ...



Schön andere zu beleidigen ohne wirkliches Wissen zu haben oder?
Die BetaKeys aus der Verlosung sind nicht Account oder E-Mail gebunden, desweiteren besteht die Möglichkeit pro aktivem Account an der verlosung Teilzunehmen. Dadurch kann es auch dazu kommen, dass eine Person mehrere Keys erhällt.


----------



## busaku (5. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> es wird gemunkelt, das manche user einfach nicht mehr ohne beta key weiterspielen wollen
> ach wie schade, endlich hören ein paar auf !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du auch? :O Naja.. die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..


----------



## Mosur (5. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Schön andere zu beleidigen ohne wirkliches Wissen zu haben oder?
> Die BetaKeys aus der Verlosung sind nicht Account oder E-Mail gebunden, desweiteren besteht die Möglichkeit pro aktivem Account an der verlosung Teilzunehmen. Dadurch kann es auch dazu kommen, dass eine Person mehrere Keys erhällt.



Dann lies mal den editeten blue post im wotlk forum :>


OWNED BUF MOD HAHAHA


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

Mosur schrieb:


> Dann lies mal den editeten blue post im wotlk forum :>
> 
> OWNED BUF MOD HAHAHA



Du meinst den hier?

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...56261&sid=3

*F: Wenn es in meinem Haushalt mehrere World of Warcraft Accounts gibt, kann ich mich dann mit allen anmelden? Oder geht das nur mit einem?*_
A: Du kannst dich mit jedem Account für die Auslosung anmelden, es gibt aber keine Garantie dafür, dass auch jeder dieser Accounts einen Platz in der Beta bekommt. _

*F: Wenn ich für einen Account eine Betaeinladung erhalte, kann ich sie stattdessen für einen anderen Account verwenden?*_
A: Ja, du kannst die Betaeinladung auf einem von dir ausgewählten Account nutzen. _

*F: Wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich bereits durch eine andere Quelle Zugang zur Beta erhalten werde, kann ich trotzdem bei der Auslosung gewinnen?*_
A: Auch wenn man bereits einen garantierten Betaplatz hat, kann man an der Auslosung teilnehmen. Für den Fall, dass man gewinnt, ist es erlaubt die Betaeinladung an einen Freund oder ein Familienmitglied weiterzugeben._


Sollte somit klar sein oder?


----------



## Taliesim (5. August 2008)

Mosur schrieb:


> Wie dumm muss man sein um nach einem Beta Key zufragen ?! O.o sie sind
> 
> a.) email gebunden
> b.) account gebunden
> ...



Für dich wie auch viele andere gilt:

Lesen  --->  Denken  ---> Informieren  ---> Posten!

Die Keys sind NICHT BOP sondern werden erst bei Benutzung gebunden!

Edith sagt: oh man wird hier schnell gepostet^^


----------



## Kashiro (5. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hab heute ne Mail für die Beta bekommen wenn sie das denn ist.


> Wrath of the Lich King™ beta test
> 
> You have been selected to participate in the beta test of World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. Welcome!
> 
> ...


----------



## busaku (5. August 2008)

Jap.. das is die richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man sieht sich inner Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

Jap das is die orginale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab die vorhin auch erhalten und mich angemeldet war erst auch skeptisch 
aber hab dann bissl in der gilde rumgefragt und die haben mir gesagt das is die richtige email 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Viss


----------



## Ghrodan (5. August 2008)

Ja, ist original, aber nächstes mal einfach kurz gucken, dann hättest du gesehen, dass es ne Menge Threads zu dem Thema gibt und auch buffed.de schon auf der Startseite einiges verlinkt hat.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (5. August 2008)

Ich würd nein sagen weils Englisch ist..

*edit* Sry nehme alles zurück^^


----------



## Curentix (5. August 2008)

Ja, was ist das denn hier?!

Wollen jetzt den ganzen Tag die ganze Leute, die den Beta Key bekommen haben, die gleich Mail immer und immer und mmer und immer wieder posten?

Alter, nutz die Suchfunktion...


----------



## b1ubb (5. August 2008)

ja ja und nochmals ja 

normalerweiße sollte er dir gleich wieder abgenommen werden für diese blöde frage


----------



## x0rt3xx (5. August 2008)

Original, kein Fake hab ich auch bekommen und Charakter wird Kopiert.


----------



## KrAck3n (5. August 2008)

würde ich sagen ich hab auch ne mail bekommen^^ 
und absender is " WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com "


----------



## Ocian (5. August 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=53674


----------



## dmix (5. August 2008)

hab 2 beta keys^^ hoffe auf nen dritten vom ami account. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (5. August 2008)

warum unfair crush111 oO?? Ich zahl ja dann auch mehr geld im monat also verrat mir wo das unfair is... Auserdem wird das ausgelost wer nen key erhält... 

Heult doch mal alle nich rum wegen den scheiss beta keys !!!! Ihr werdet nordend schon noch früh genug sehen -.- langsam fängt das ganze nämlich an wirklich zu nerven ...

und nochwas ... die verdammten keys sind nicht gebunden !!! glaubt doch den leuten die einen key haben .. unglaublich -.-


----------



## Hexold (5. August 2008)

also ich hab grade n mail bekommen, dass ich fuer die beta augewaehlt wurde, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es ein keylogger ist. emailinhalt:

Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™
Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando „/bug“, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg: 

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade® versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King™ möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist. 

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King® zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern. 

<hier der code>

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit: 

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten. 

Problemlösung: 



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
das alles in vielen sprachen. ich bin momentan im urlaaub uin komme erst in 2 wochen wieder, mein acc ist derzeit inaktiv. kann ich den kez trotzdem nutzen? 
ich hoffe ihr koennt mir helfen und das ding ist echt 
LG


----------



## Flapso (5. August 2008)

aggro-gnom schrieb:


> Hallo, könnte mir jemand der mehr als 1 key hat einen geben ? mein bruder hat einen bekommen und wollten uns zusammen nach northend aufmachen, also hätte wär einen? wäre ehct froh!!!! wenn wer hat schreibt mir ne pm, danke im vorraus


Naja wer einen über hat, würde wohl kaum auf 50-80 schnelle Euro verzichten.
(Ich hab meinen trotzdem benutzt=P)
Und:Nein sie sind nicht gebunden
Ja, ich habs probiert...


----------



## Kronas (5. August 2008)

kein key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine beta exploit videos! *trauer*


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2008)

Glaube du bist der erste hier, der das Problem hat.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (5. August 2008)

Betakey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meglucon (5. August 2008)

DAS IST DER BETA-KEY !!! ICH HABE AUCH SO EINEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (5. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Glaube du bist der erste hier, der das Problem hat.


ich moechte ungern meinen char loswerden...


----------



## Armath (5. August 2008)

hab ich auch bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimrott (5. August 2008)

Ist *echt!*


----------



## Serversheriff (5. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jmd. seinen Beta Key nicht benutzen sollte würde ich ihn für einen Obulus von 100 € abkaufen.
Bezahlung erfolgt sofort per Überweisung oder PayPal!

Grüße


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Hexold schrieb:


> ich moechte ungern meinen char loswerden...



Du könntest auch mal einfach das Forum genau anschauen..

bist der xste der das postet..

und JA du hast die richtige e-mail...


mfg


----------



## Delton (5. August 2008)

jep das ist ein beta key
also von daher keine sorge
weiss aber net ob du den in 2 wochen noch nutzen kannst
vermute aber ja


----------



## Hexold (5. August 2008)

Valdos schrieb:


> Betakey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke leute. 
kann ich denn einloesen? weil mein acc ist atm nicht aktiv


----------



## laßi19nbg (5. August 2008)

echt echter gehts gar nciht habe ich auch bekommen dauert aber bis zu zwei tage bis dein char kopiert ist -.-

mfg


----------



## Totorito (5. August 2008)

Ist ne orignial mail von Blizzard. Hab auch so eine bekommen und ich kann die beta spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum BETA-Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long
Totorito


----------



## Serversheriff (5. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jmd. seinen Beta Key nicht benutzen sollte würde ich ihn für einen Obulus von 100 € abkaufen.
Bezahlung erfolgt sofort per Überweisung oder PayPal!

Grüße


----------



## spectrumizer (5. August 2008)

Hexold schrieb:


> ich moechte ungern meinen char loswerden...


SuFu? Link prüfen? Wenn's die offizielle WoW-Seite ist, wirds wohl stimmen. Oder denkst du, nur weil hier 5 Leute sagen "Ist echt", dass es dann auch wirklich echt ist?


----------



## Meglucon (5. August 2008)

Ich Zocke sowieso nur DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer braucht schon nen 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Hexold schrieb:


> danke leute.
> kann ich denn einloesen? weil mein acc ist atm nicht aktiv




Wenn der acc inaktiv ist wohl kaum xD


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (5. August 2008)

Mit 3 Accs angemeldet aber keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (5. August 2008)

Wozu brauchen die bitte dein Passwort? Ich glaube das isn Keylogger weil ich glaube die würden nur den acc namen und den code verlangen.


----------



## Adium (5. August 2008)

Damit anzugeben ist eine Form der Schwäche.


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> SuFu? Link prüfen? Wenn's die offizielle WoW-Seite ist, wirds wohl stimmen. Oder denkst du, nur weil hier 5 Leute sagen "Ist echt", dass es dann auch wirklich echt ist?




noch so was.. mei gott

ich halts nichtmehr aus

nur weil 5 leute das sagen... weil er ja eben ZU FAUL für SUFU ist hab ich ihm gesagt es ist richtig.. und wenn du das anzweifelst wenn ich das sage dann mach du mal SUFU!

Es ist die richtige mail und das wurde heute schon XMAL bewiesen...


----------



## KiLLa239 (5. August 2008)

Bin leider keiner der Glücklichen aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe heute wenigstens nen Beta key für Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot 3 erhalten und das ist ja auch was! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jäger: Exotic Pets suchen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meglucon (5. August 2008)

Fallls du Lesen kannst.. ist das der Zugang zu DEINER Account-verwaltung.. oder musste inner Normalen ACCOUNT-Verwaltung Auch NUR dein Account namen eingeben? überleg mal Watson.!


----------



## Faimith (5. August 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> Wozu brauchen die bitte dein Passwort? Ich glaube das isn Keylogger weil ich glaube die würden nur den acc namen und den code verlangen.




Für charaktertransfer?


----------



## Hexold (5. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Wenn der acc inaktiv ist wohl kaum xD


also muss ich mir ne gamecrçard fuer die anmeldung kaufen?


----------



## Meglucon (5. August 2008)

Nein Du musst nur einen ACCOUNT haben der vor dem Xx.7.08 erstellt wurde !


----------



## Winn (5. August 2008)

Ist echt hab auch einen =)


----------



## Gored (5. August 2008)

jo regt euch net auf ich hab au nen beta key und jetzt sitz ich hier in england und kann bis ende august keine minute wow zocken , aber wayne ich seh mich au net als jemand der jemand anderem nen key weggenommen hat bloss weil der effektiver und oefters zocken kann, ich hatte halt glueck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAZZUKE (5. August 2008)

denke nicht kannst es net nutzen nur mit aktiven acc kannste machen sorry ist aber so naja^^ 

wenn prepaid kaufst viel spass mit woltk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (5. August 2008)

erstellt noch 10 threads, dann löst sich das problem von selbst, versprochen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAZZUKE (5. August 2008)

der vor dem 15.7.08 erstellt wurde viel spass bei woltk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenelf2 (5. August 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> Wozu brauchen die bitte dein Passwort? Ich glaube das isn Keylogger weil ich glaube die würden nur den acc namen und den code verlangen.



Das ist die Original-Seite für dei Registrierung und wurde auf buffed.de, wie auch auf andren Seiten in beta-News gepostet. Außerdem kommt man direkt über wow-europe.de zu diesem Link. 
Ich habe zwar keinen Beta-Key bekommen = ( , bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass diese E-Mail echt ist und von Blizzard stammt und KEIN Keylogger ist.

MfG


----------



## Araxor (5. August 2008)

Hätte auch gern Einen!

Also falls einer Zwei über hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (5. August 2008)

Lol, ich hab ja mal total genatzt xD
Mein acc is zufälliger weise am 13 abgelaufen und ich hab erstmal 2 wochen nicht verlängert weil ich im Urlaub war xD
Man, das Leben fickt einen doch überall >.<


----------



## Dollohow (5. August 2008)

essey schrieb:


> Hab keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sind e-mail gebunden.

Ps: Hab ein! Letzen 2 wochen immer in der mittagspause geschaut^^ Dann hab ichs aufgegebn und nu habsch ein^^


----------



## Hexold (5. August 2008)

hat geklapt - der chartransfer laeuft schonmal


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2008)

wird auch eine zweite welle kommen?

wenn ja dann hab ich vllt noch ne chace^^


----------



## Nerdavia (5. August 2008)

Dollohow schrieb:


> Sind e-mail gebunden.
> 
> Ps: Hab ein! Letzen 2 wochen immer in der mittagspause geschaut^^ Dann hab ichs aufgegebn und nu habsch ein^^




Du bist der nächste Depp der so was schreibt....die Keys sind NICHT GEBUNDEN


----------



## Dollohow (5. August 2008)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Du bist der nächste Depp der so was schreibt....die Keys sind NICHT GEBUNDEN


Auch gut. Hab trotzdem ein


----------



## Redroozer (5. August 2008)

Ich habe einen "über", nun verrate mir jemand warum ich den verschenken sollte, wo sich die Leute bei ebay die Birne einkloppen und locker 400€ aufwärts dafür hinlegen.
Im Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis kein Thema, da geht das Ding für Lau über die Theke, aber hier? ...NOWAY^^


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. August 2008)

Redroozer schrieb:


> Ich habe einen "über", nun verrate mir jemand warum ich den verschenken sollte, wo sich die Leute bei ebay die Birne einkloppen und locker 400€ aufwärts dafür hinlegen.
> Im Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis kein Thema, da geht das Ding für Lau über die Theke, aber hier? ...NOWAY^^




Vllt weil du sooo nett bist   und den verschenkst.



hab auch noch keinen aber die beta key welle ist ja noch net vorbei


----------



## Thomeek (5. August 2008)

Hallo, ich habe heute nacht eine e-mail bekommen von "WoW Expansion Beta" <WoWExpansionBeta@blizzard.com>
die lautet

Beta-Test von Wrath of the Lich King™

Sie sind ausgewählt worden, am Beta-Test von World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King™. teilzunehmen. Willkommen!

Während des Beta-Tests werden Sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, den neuen Kontinent Nordend zu erkunden, die Heldenklasse Todesritter auszuprobieren und Charakterstufen jenseits der 70 zu erreichen. Wir freuen uns darauf, zu erfahren, welche Erfahrungen Sie mit dem Spiel machen, einschließlich denen in Bereichen wie Quests, Monster, Ästhetik und mehr. Darüber hinaus sind wir dankbar für jede Fehlermeldung. Benutzen Sie dafür einfach das Kommando „/bug“, welches weiter unten erklärt wird.

Einstieg:

Um am Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie einen bestehenden Account, der mit der Erweiterung The Burning Crusade® versehen ist, erweitern, sodass Ihnen der Zutritt zu den Test-Realms von Wrath of the Lich King™ möglich wird. Der von Ihnen benutzte Client für World of Warcraft®: The Burning Crusade® muss über Patches bis zur Version 2.4.2 verfügen, um den Beta-Test-Client installieren zu können.

Bitte besuchen Sie http://beta.wow-europe.com/expansion, um den Installationsassistenten herunterzuladen und einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf unsere Test-Realms zu kopieren.

Bitte halten Sie den Namen Ihres aktuellen "World of Warcraft"-Accounts und Ihr Passwort bereit, sowie den passenden unten aufgeführten Beta-Code, um eine Zugangsberechtigung zu den "Wrath of the Lich King"-Testservern zu erhalten. Um an dem Beta-Test teilnehmen zu können, müssen Sie über einen gültigen "World of Warcraft"-Account verfügen, der seit dem 15. Juli 2008 oder früher aktiviert ist.

Unten finden Sie einen Beta-Code, der es Ihnen erlaubt, den von Ihnen benutzten Account zu erweitern, um World of Warcraft®: Wrath of the Lich King® zu spielen. Jeder Beta-Code kann nur einmal benutzt werden, um einen aktiven "World of Warcraft"®-Account zu erweitern.

...........-...........-...........-..........(hier steht der key, hab ihn weggemacht falls es echt ist)

Bitte bewahren Sie diese E-Mail auf. Sollten Sie Probleme damit haben, einen temporären Blizzard-Account zu erstellen oder auf ihn zuzugreifen, so kontaktieren Sie bitte den Rechnungssupport via wowbetabilling-eu@blizzard.com.

Und so teilen Sie uns Ihre Meinung mit:

Das Eintippen von "/bug" im Chatfenster öffnet eine Benutzeroberfläche, in der Fehler gemeldet werden können. Diese können Sie jederzeit benutzen, wenn Sie auf ein Problem stoßen oder uns einen Vorschlag schicken möchten.

Problemlösung:



Sollten Sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten haben, den Beta-Spielclient zu installieren, oder sollten Probleme mit der Verbindung zu den Testservern auftreten, kontaktieren Sie bitte den technischen Support, indem Sie entweder einen Eintrag im passenden Forum unter http://beta.worldofwarcraft.com posten oder eine E-Mail an wowbetatech-eu@blizzard.com schreiben. Bitte denken Sie daran, dass an dieser Software weiterhin gearbeitet wird, sodass alle im Spiel auftretenden Probleme am besten über "/bug" gemeldet werden können.


----------



## Grimdhoul (5. August 2008)

keylogger ^^ scherz .. willkommen in der beta


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. August 2008)

GZ  das ist ein  echter beta Key


----------



## xashija (5. August 2008)

Sieht nach der echten Email aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du ganz ganz sicher gehen willst, klicke nicht auf den Link in der Mail, sondern gebe von hand "beta.wow-europe.com" in deinen Browser ein. Damit kommst du auf jedenfall auf die richtige Seite zum Account-upgraden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Und verlierst nix falls die Email ein Fake sein sollte)


----------



## Redroozer (5. August 2008)

geezeeet^^ selbige 2 hab ich auch bekommen^^ allerdings in 4 sprachen:Englisch, Französisch, Deutsch, Spanisch^^ . Und es funzt^^


----------



## WoW-Zocker (5. August 2008)

Das is echt fies das manche Leute mit ihrne 5 Accs 5 keys bekommen haben und andere (wie ich) mit ihrem einzigen Acc keinen...naja viel Spaß beim Bugs finden ich freu mich auf Wotlk!


----------



## Fixxy (5. August 2008)

hey,
1. schade hab auch keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
2. wollte ich mal fragen ob mir einer ne website sagen kann wo ich mir ein wow avatar erstellen kann, danke


----------



## Denji (KdV) (5. August 2008)

Mal wieder kein Beta Key bekommen wie bei BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand einen über hätte wäre sehr nett den mir per PM zu schicken; Vielen Dank im vorraus

mfg Denji


----------



## Bäriderbär (5. August 2008)

würd auch ein nehmen wenn jem ein über hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , aber wer würde das nicht? ^^


----------



## Zerror (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab keinen bekommen .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheesh (5. August 2008)

hab immer noch keinen :-(


----------



## rofldiepofl (5. August 2008)

Kann den Account nicht erweitern weil da steht dass meine Accountdaten falsch sind ...


----------



## Razyl (5. August 2008)

Sheesh schrieb:


> hab immer noch keinen :-(


Du wirst auch keinen bis zur 2. welle bekommen da die keys zwischen 6 uhr und 8 uhr verschickt worden, danach nicht mehr. Musst leider bis zur 2. Welle warten


----------



## iggeblackmoore (5. August 2008)

Ich hab leider einen, jetzt muss ich wieder anfangen zu spielen um alles auskosten zu können.
Warum passiert sowas schreckliches nur mir =(


----------



## NightCreat (5. August 2008)

ich hab den key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (5. August 2008)

lol leuts... ihr schafft es innehalb von nicht einmal 24h 35 seiten zu posten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

big gratz an alle die einen key haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verschandelt uns das spiel ned, wir nicht betakey besitzer vertrauen euch^^


edith:


iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich hab leider einen, jetzt muss ich wieder anfangen zu spielen um alles auskosten zu können.
> Warum passiert sowas schreckliches nur mir =(


whine zum käse?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beta-key-ninja-looter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer sagt das du überhaupt deinen pc einschalten musst wenn du nich willst? blizzard wird auf dich verzichten können


----------



## Dexter2000 (5. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> lol leuts... ihr schafft es innehalb von nicht einmal 24h 35 seiten zu posten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wir schaffen bestimmt noch auf seite 36 oder auch auf seite 40 oder


----------



## Thomas J. (5. August 2008)

gz @ alle, die einen key haben... wäre gern' einer von euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X4ever (5. August 2008)

wuhu hab jetzt ein key von einer geheimen Quelle "hust" em ja schaut alle auf meine Signatur


----------



## Wilddevil (5. August 2008)

Ganzen Tag durch die Liebe F5 Taste Vergrault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer noch keinen Beta key!!


----------



## X4ever (5. August 2008)

Wilddevil schrieb:


> Ganzen Tag durch die Liebe F5 Taste Vergrault
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würst auch keinen bekommen solange es keine 2 Welle gibt und das kann noch 1 - 2 tage dauern glaub ich ;-)


----------



## Neobeowulf (5. August 2008)

das is meine erste Beta hab daher keinerlei Erfahrungen und darum habe ich eine Frage zum Login:
ist es normal, dass wenn man die WotLK-Beta startet und sich einloggen will, seine email-Adresse anstelle des Accountnamens angeben muss um sich einzuloggen? 
Bin ein bisschen paranoid was hacks usw. angeht darum bin ich ein bissl in Sorge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (5. August 2008)

hab auch nen Beta key bekommen *prahl* xD

gerade am Downloaden -.- wie langsaaaaaaaaammmm^^

mfg


----------



## silver18781 (5. August 2008)

ja du musst die email eingeben!


----------



## Asoriel (5. August 2008)

wie muss ich das mit deiner Sig jetzt verstehen? Du willst uns doch sicher allen nen key schenken, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaDon27 (5. August 2008)

Neobeowulf schrieb:


> das is meine erste Beta hab daher keinerlei Erfahrungen und darum habe ich eine Frage zum Login:
> ist es normal, dass wenn man die WotLK-Beta startet und sich einloggen will, seine email-Adresse anstelle des Accountnamens angeben muss um sich einzuloggen?
> Bin ein bisschen paranoid was hacks usw. angeht darum bin ich ein bissl in Sorge
> 
> ...



nutz einfach deinen accountnamen, damit funktionierts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steno86 (5. August 2008)

ehrlich gesagt:

neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid neid

hätte zu gerne an wotlk mitgearbeitet aber leider keinen key bekommen. bis jetzt...
vielleicht wenn ich mal glück habe (was ich bei verlosungen nie hab) landet ja doch noch irgend ne verirrte blizzard mail in meinem postfach. die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

all denen die nen key bekommen haben ein fettes grtz!!!!!! und bitte vergesst nicht, nicht spielen, sondern mitarbeiten! ich hab keinen bock für son verbuggtes addon wie bc kohle zu zahlen und mich dann grün und blau zu ärgern.

danke an alle die das ernstnehmen und have fun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neobeowulf (5. August 2008)

*puuuh* dann bin ich ja beruhit und kann mich geschwind auf den Weg nach Nordend machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke silver18781 für die schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: und dir natürlich auch RaDon27 und allen die grade antworten während ich hier schreibe^^


----------



## Neobeowulf (6. August 2008)

sry für den dopplepost, hab das mit dem editieren net so drauf galub ich ^^


----------



## Ûnh0ly (6. August 2008)

Sorry wenn das jetzt nicht ganz zum thema passt aber :

Werden auch offline Accounts bei der Verlosung berücksichtigt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixer1 (6. August 2008)

v3n0m schrieb:


> Auch einen bekommen wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Will auch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoFlame (6. August 2008)

wenn interessiert denn das bitte wer hier alles nen beta key bekommen hat? spielt und seit froh das ihr ein habt
das soll jetz kein flame sein aus neid oder so is aber die wahrheit jeder 3te thread is wotlk beta key 

immer das selbe das nervt...


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (6. August 2008)

NoFlame schrieb:


> wenn interessiert denn das bitte wer hier alles nen beta key bekommen hat? spielt und seit froh das ihr ein habt




Kann man sich nur Anschließen. 


Dazu noch das Verkaufen der Keys auf Ebay... Haben wieder genug einen Key bekommen, die nur Profit damit machen wollen. Aber das Blizz die Keys mal an die Accounts bindet, mit denen man in die Verlosung gegangen ist, so weit denkt man bei Schneesturm wohl nicht.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (6. August 2008)

Na GZ @ll die ein bekommen haben sage ich da nur.
d[-.-]b


----------



## R3iki (6. August 2008)

Weiss einer wann die nächste Welle an Beta Keys rausgeht?
Zumindest in etwas?! Dauert das eine Woche oder nen Monat oder so?
Oder gibts da Erfahrungswerte?!


----------



## Ren3gaid (6. August 2008)

wann kommt die nächste also 2 welle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tendrol (6. August 2008)

Hab auch einen bekommen JUHUU ,nur der Download dauert ewig .Hallo ? das sinnd knappe 2 gig und da steht was von 8 Stunden Download Zeit???!!!
Na ja der Kopiervorgang soll ja bis zu 2 Tagen dauern also keine Panik ^^ 
Wir sehen uns in der BETA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2008)

Ûnh0ly schrieb:


> Sorry wenn das jetzt nicht ganz zum thema passt aber :
> 
> Werden auch offline Accounts bei der Verlosung berücksichtigt?
> 
> ...



Wenn du an der Verlosung teilgenommen hast, ja. Dazu musste man sich in der Accountverwaltung anmelden.


----------



## Wilddevil (6. August 2008)

das kann doch echt nich sein ... ich glaub die meisten Labern hier... alle meine kollegen von mir haben kein Beta key bekommen und wir warten wie Hündchen auf den key ... jede 5 min öffne ich gmx und aktualisiere...
nur 1 key. Brauchen nicht 7 oder 2 sein nur EINEN KEY Blizzard!


----------



## Smøre (6. August 2008)

Wenn ich sehe, was hier so abgeht, wegen der Betakeys, greif ich mir echt an die Birne!

Europaweit spielen etwa 2 Millionen Leute WOW. Davon haben sich im Idealfall 50 Prozent für die Beta angemeldet. Also reden wir von 1 Millionen Leuten.

Imho gibt es für Europa derzeit nur einen einzigen Beta-Server. Sind wir mal gnädig, und sagen, Blizz läßt auf diesen Server 10k Leute.

Das heißt, das nur jeder hunderste, der sich zur Beta angemeldet hat, einen Key bekommt. (Was ich schon ganz ordentlich finde).

Von diesen 10k Leuten wollen wiederum 95 Prozent nur in die Beta, um den neuen Content zu sehen, neue Farmgebiete zu erschließen und einfach sagen zu
können: "Hey, ich war Beta-User"
Das nützt Blizzard in Bezug auf Bug-Reports und einem Beta-Test im eigentlichen Sinne überhaupt nix.

Ich hoffe, die paar wenigen Leute, die die Sache ernst nehmen, helfen mit, das Addon zu verbessern. Ansonsten ist die Beta für`n Popo...

My 2 cents


----------



## R3iki (6. August 2008)

Also weiss keiner wie das aussieht mit der 2. Betawelle`?


----------



## pingu77 (15. August 2008)

Hab grade eben auch nen Beat Kex bekommen ;p also gebt noch nicht di eHoffnung auf, die werden immer noch verschickt


----------



## DarthBana (15. August 2008)

hab auch eine bekommen, aber ich muss sagen...ich will ihn garnich mehr haben^^ ich zogg die beta nich, läuft eh zu laggy grade die server, groß testen is da eh nich drin.


----------



## Geibscher (15. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> hab auch eine bekommen, aber ich muss sagen...ich will ihn garnich mehr haben^^ ich zogg die beta nich, läuft eh zu laggy grade die server, groß testen is da eh nich drin.



so gehts mir auch. mal ne woche warten dann haben alle keine lust mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (15. August 2008)

jup ist bei mir auch so, hab letzten sonntag das letzte mal gespielt. 

allein in net so tollen questgebieten mit viel lags zu spielen bringt mir net wirklich spaß.

Da warte ich lieber auf den release... hätte ich den key bloss verkauft >_<


----------



## rofldiepofl (15. August 2008)

Na zum Glück is meiner im Ebay zum Verkauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht macht blizz auch nen 2. server auf, wär auch möglich^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

lipovitan schrieb:


> glaube den wird dir keiner geben^^


Jo,eher vk den jemand bei Ebay


----------



## Shaguar93 (15. August 2008)

DarthBana schrieb:


> hab auch eine bekommen, aber ich muss sagen...ich will ihn garnich mehr haben^^ ich zogg die beta nich, läuft eh zu laggy grade die server, groß testen is da eh nich drin.


GIMME KEY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (15. August 2008)

die 2. welle gabs schon, vllt war das auch schon die 3.

mein freund hat am montag einen bekommen und ich guck ab und an zu^^


denke mal das die jede/ jede zweite woche paar rausgehen, und jap acc gebunden wär was, 300e fürn beta key zu zahlen is ja ma echt arg ö.ö


----------



## Tinkapela (15. August 2008)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit den Beta Keys?

Werden die einfach duch Zufall an einen geschickt oder beachten die gewisse Kriterien wie z. B. dass man sehr oft online ist oder ähnliches?


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

*Auf 4.0 schiel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man in der SuFu alles findet... wollte eigentlich fragen ob es sowas für 4.0 wieder geben wird, und die Flames - wegen so etwas einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen - wollte ich vermeiden.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *Auf 4.0 schiel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähem, warum sollte es für 4.0 sowas nicht wiedergeben? Und btw: 4.0 ist noch weit weg oO


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, warum sollte es für 4.0 sowas nicht wiedergeben? Und btw: 4.0 ist noch weit weg oO


Weil Blizz vielleicht meint, die Testserver wären genug? Und ob das weit weg ist oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle... Ostern ist auch noch weit weg und trotzdem kein Tabu-Thema. o.O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Weil Blizz vielleicht meint, die Testserver wären genug? Und ob das weit weg ist oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle... Ostern ist auch noch weit weg und trotzdem kein Tabu-Thema. o.O



Und du hastn Uralt Thread nach Oben geholt Super >_>


----------



## Malassus (17. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mich gereade schon gefragt was der Threat für nen sinn hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (17. Juli 2009)

Malassus schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gereade schon gefragt was der Threat für nen sinn hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja dachte ich mir auch aber erst dachte ich er meint die Aion Beta keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Malassus schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gereade schon gefragt was der Threat für nen sinn hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Thread beinhaltet meine Frage... weiss jemand ob Blizzard für 4.0 (also das 3. Add-On) einen Beta-Key rausbringt oder ob man das auch nur noch per Testrealm macht? Ich denke das war nicht allzu schwer verdaulich oder?

Ob du darin einen Sinn siehst ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig Wumpe. Ich sehe den Sinn deiner Antwort ja auch nicht... und?

Und warum in diesen alten Thread? Hmm... weils hier rein passt vielleicht?


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Weil Blizz vielleicht meint, die Testserver wären genug? Und ob das weit weg ist oder nicht spielt doch keine Rolle... Ostern ist auch noch weit weg und trotzdem kein Tabu-Thema. o.O


4.0 wird Cataclysm sein ergo wird es auch eine Beta geben - Blizzard lässt sicherlich nicht die Questgebiete zu, ohne dass sie vorher mal getestet werden.

Testrealm = Betarealm. War bei Wotlk und BC ebenso. Die Testserver die du meinst gibt es nur für Patches die nicht ein neues Addon ankündigen.


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 4.0 wird Cataclysm sein ergo wird es auch eine Beta geben - Blizzard lässt sicherlich nicht die Questgebiete zu, ohne dass sie vorher mal getestet werden.
> 
> Testrealm = Betarealm. War bei Wotlk und BC ebenso. Die Testserver die du meinst gibt es nur für Patches die nicht ein neues Addon ankündigen.


Ich danke dir...  wir reden gerade in der Gilde darüber und jemand meinte, dass es keine Beta mehr geben wird weil alles auf den Testservern getestet wird. Kam mir persönlich recht eigenartig vor und man findet natürlich nirgends verwertbare Infos, daher die Frage.


----------



## Larmina (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *Auf 4.0 schiel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann bekommst du eben flames, dass du ssooooooo weit weg von 4.0 da schon anfängst damit^^
Und ja ich vermute es wird auch zu 4.0 wieder betakeys geben


----------



## Potpotom (17. Juli 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Dann bekommst du eben flames, dass du ssooooooo weit weg von 4.0 da schon anfängst damit^^
> Und ja ich vermute es wird auch zu 4.0 wieder betakeys geben


Auch dir danke ich für eine richtige Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einige unserer Gildies wollen erstmal eine Pause einlegen und auf 4.0 warten... da brach bei uns die Diskussion aus, entweder bis 4.0 oder dessen Beta - sofern es sie noch gibt und man das Glück hat eine zu bekommen.

Nach der allgemeinen Meinung bei uns hatten wir so ein Erscheinungszeitraum von 1.Quartal 2010 herausgefachsimpelt. *g  Da die Beta von WotLk um einiges früher verteilt wurde (u.a. deswegen auf den Thread hier gekommen) wäre die Pause ja garnicht mehr sooooo lange. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber ist schon krass, man stellt eine ganz normale Frage... benutzt die SuFu ob es das Thema schon gibt und wird erstmal angeflamed ("bäh, alter Thread", "Sinn?"<- die ganz schlauen) . Aber klar, dagegen kann man wohl nichts machen, gibt immer welche die etwas dazu sagen müssen ohne es wirklich zu können. Soll mir mal egal sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *Auf 4.0 schiel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil die totengräberflames besser sind was? Naja ich durfte net teilnehmen an der beta von wotlk.. ich mag das zufallsprinzip aunet, ich hab mich gleich am tag wos rauskam angemeldet, und viele haben sich 2 wochen vorher angemeldet und meinten dann yeah key^^ gott ich bin nochimmer sauer xD, aba egal, 4.0, mal sehn^^


----------

